# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/13 - We're On The Road To Nowh..........WrestleMania



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

Big Cass is fatter than a 50+year old Taker who has a broken hip.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion that the Raw previews on wwe.com are solely designed to push all the nicknames that they put on wrestlers merchandise. It's so unnatural how they overuse them.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

genghis hank said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the Raw previews on wwe.com are solely designed to push all the nicknames that they put on wrestlers merchandise. It's so unnatural how they overuse them.


You should see their FB pages sometime. It's like a kid's book if you hit the right ones in a row. The Big Dog Looks On, The Viper Responds, The Big Dog is Angry, The Viper Waits.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

You just know Enzo & Cass VS Sheasaro will end in a fuck finish and Foley makes it a three way at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah the excessive use of nicknames on these previews is just ridiculous. It makes it all sound so cartoonish, how is anyone supposed to take it seriously?

In any case, looking forward to see how they follow things up with Reigns/Taker and also what they do with Rollins/Triple H. I still think they will actually have a match at Mania.

Jericho and Owens now that they are out of the played out best friends angle should get a bit more interesting as well.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm gonna assume that Neitzsche reference is an oblique hint that Roman's turning heel at Mania or the night after.

"Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And if you gaze long enough into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you."

/jk lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Curious as to what they have planned for Rollins and HHH tomorrow. Since they put the effort into mentioning Rollins in the preview.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"Effort" is a term I wouldn't use to describe anything going on in WWE.


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

I love the title. Goldberg vs Lesnar will be a such a disaster.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

WWE really needs to step their game up with tonight's Raw. I'm feeling underwhelmed about the build for WM.


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

Fingers crossed for a Balor return...

I've heard that the plan is to make him Rollins replacement vs HHH in case Seth can't go, otherwise I'd love to see a Joe vs Balor match made for Mania.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

your """""""YOUNG TALENTS""""""", everyone!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So why is Rollins feuding with Triple H?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Is Raw on at midnight in the UK?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

1990WCW said:


> Fingers crossed for a Balor return...
> 
> I've heard that the plan is to make him Rollins replacement vs HHH in case Seth can't go, otherwise I'd love to see a Joe vs Balor match made for Mania.


Nah bro -- 205 Live is ready for Balor. He can headline there.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I cringe a little bit every time I see Cass' figure. It really looks like he's not handling the main roster schedule well at all. 

Looking forward to some good feud progression tonight though I'm not expecting anything significant, i.e. no tables being broken.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

genghis hank said:


> Is Raw on at midnight in the UK?


Yeah it starts at midnight this week due to American daylight saving.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

This road to WM has been atrocious.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw



Gif's of grief trying to watch RAW: #REGINS-A-MANIA/ WrestleMania build up edition........







-Throw sobriety out the window fro RAW, from a grown man licking an ice cream freezer, Slappy McTits either cutting off male superstar's balls or talking down to the entire women's division, the revolving door of stupidity regarding the tag team scene, praying that Jeri/KO doesn't end up in anther Sami Zayn match up, hoping that Joe/Strowman get some sort of legit WM angle/match & hopping that Goldberg/Lesnar doesn't end with a dueling promo....... 


Then this happens








-Killing whatever gains may have been made IMO b/c Vince's new favorite play thing needs a "spotlight" for a match that feels so forced & un-natural there really are no words I could use to describe the utter disappointment and lack of apathy I have for this one, knowing where all roads lead just honestly leaves me feeling like this......









#NEVERWatchRAWSober #WWELogic


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Balor is probably returning tonight. It seems that the match between HHH/Rollins is really going to happen so that leaves Joe and Balor probably facing each other. Finn will probably save Zayn from Joe tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I can see Balor returning tonight to setup a program with Joe for Mania.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

Um... are they actually trying to get people not to watch with that preview?

This is a RAW three weeks before Wrestlemania... LOL.


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

Really interested on how they will develop Reigns vs Taker, knowing Reigns has no option but be the heel on this rivalry.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm actually going to this show. :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ignignokt said:


> I'm actually going to this show. :mj2


I would recommend a 6/10 Jim Lahey Drunk while in attendance :liquor


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamn Cass is fat now. Watching Raw always seems like such a chore.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope instead of another dull women's match or a cringey promo segment they give us a video telling more backstory between Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte. It's not like they don't have any history together.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ThugaThugaBaby said:


> Big Cass is fatter than a 50+year old Taker who has a broken hip.


He's not an indy guy so it'll get overlooked by most here. Only indy guys like Owens and Ohno get consistently shit on for their physiques.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-Balor returns tonight to confront Joe.
-Number 1 contenders match for the tag titles ends in DQ or a shady finish that results in a triple threat tag title match at Mania.
-Roman talks shit about getting chokeslammed. Maybe he beats Braun in a rematch.
-More Jericho/Owens fighting.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Braun still has piss running down his leg from Taker appearing last week...... a real monster that Braun is.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *I wonder if Braun still has piss running down his leg from Taker appearing last week...... a real monster that Braun is.*


This week Taker gonna make him shit his pants. :braun


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Balor is backstage at Raw tonight. Heard a few whispers of Rollins potentially being on Raw tonight as well. So could make for an interesting evening.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> This week Taker gonna make him shit his pants. :braun


Hopefully he puts some of those brown leather patches on his backside then to cover it up :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raw starts an hour earlier for me cos of the USA going into daylight savings. Means it's finished by 4pm, and not 5pm.

The third to last Raw before Mania, and the third to last Raw before I fly out to Orlando :woo


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Raw finishes at 3am this week instead of 4am, which makes it the GOAT Raw.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Ignignokt said:


> I'm actually going to this show. :mj2


Me too, I wasn't _that_ interested so I bought a much cheaper ticket than I normally would and with the snow I'm considering saying "fuck it"... but it is the RtWM so there's always a chance something really big might happen that I'd regret not seeing live.

Edit: It just dawned on me that this will be the last time I ever go to the Joe...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is the Raw I get on my Spring Break? Pity.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:rusevyes 1 hour extra sleep



Mr. Kanefan said:


> Raw finishes at 3am this week instead of 4am, which makes it the GOAT Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hope Braun attacks Taker/Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> -Balor returns tonight to confront Joe.
> -Number 1 contenders match for the tag titles ends in DQ or a shady finish that results in a triple threat tag title match at Mania.
> -Roman talks shit about getting chokeslammed. Maybe he beats Braun in a rematch.
> -More Jericho/Owens fighting.


 It's BS that Balor will have a singles match at WM and Zayn will not.

Fuck Balor, he's inferior to Zayn in every department except getting Haitch getting hard.

Dude undeservedly gets plastered as the face of NXT by corporates, when it was Zayn who put the brand on the map and now he's likely stealing his WM match too fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Hope Braun attacks Taker/Reigns.


 Do you really want to see Braun become Taker and Roman's punching bag?..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Do you really want to see Braun become Taker and Roman's punching bag?..


I'm picking it now. Both Roman and Taker beat down Bruan. Common Enemy :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was considering watching again for the 1st time in months tonight, then I realised I'm still not willing to watch a show consisting of 90% garbage to see the 10% of content that isn't bad. I'll pass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Do you really want to see Braun become Taker and Roman's punching bag?..


It'd make the match at least bearable to watch :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I need me some Brock, Goldberg or Undertaker to get excited for RAW tonight.

Sure, I love me some Samoa Joe and expect a large presence by him, which will be awesome and, of course BRAUN Strowman, who may well get bumped down the card after getting pinned clean by, yeah, you know who......and, honestly, I don't care about Enzo/Cass (the worst wrestlers/act in the company, IMO), Roman Reigns, what the geeks known as "New Day" are up to or pretty much anything/anyone else or oh, lest I forget, oh so especially the midget "demon" -LMFAO- and his rumored return - the ultimate Wal-Mart cashier-sized geek that is the biggest joke on the entire WWE roster, the "Irishman" that usually says "ass" and not "arse" the man who doesn't even work his own gimmick, Finn Balor....fuck what a joke.

Sure, KO/Y2J ought to be fun but, other than them, Joe and Strowman, without the star power of THE BEAST, The WWE Universal Champion - DA MAN - Goldberg, or the Phenom, RAW might be an even more difficult watch for me than usual.

Guess I'll have to get that Jack and Coke ready for the 3/13/17 edition of RAW. That and have my Nintendo Switch and Zelda handy.:draper2

*gets pouring*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> It'd make the match at least bearable to watch :lol


 I can assure you, he's not going to be included in the match. Braun might be used in a segment where both Taker and Roman team up to take him down.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Hoping for Roman to demolish some people tonight. Or at least, call out Taker.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully we get a pissed off no nonsense Roman tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know why Taker/Reigns don't just call the council over the battle of their yard. :side:


















Owens/Jericho may progress hopefully and I'm sure Reigns won't be happy about being dumped on his ass last week.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Last ever WWE show in the Joe tonight. Lots of history in that building 

Wonder will they give it a sendoff?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really hope this show is good tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F5!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SUPLEX CITY, BITCH


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok and here...we...go.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Only WWE production can make a shit trilogy match between Lesnar/Goldberg have that big-fight feel. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kick things off right! The BEAST!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bork.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd seems good tonight...so far.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here we go, 1 hr earlier yay


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Lucky I switched over to SkySports as I had no idea this was on an hour early... Wonder how many UK fans are going to miss the first hour... Did clocks go forward/back in US?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

It's the BEAST :brock
:woo:mark::woo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> I can assure you, he's not going to be included in the match. Braun might be used in a segment where both Taker and Roman team up to take him down.


Meh, that's a big deal for Strowman. 

Plus, it probably ends with Reigns taking out Taker after


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WHAT
IT
DO

Brock is extra EXTRA tonight.... a motivated Lesnar is terrible terrible force to be reckoned with!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Brock's face. Lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't realise Raw is on an hour early in UK :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Reports said show was nowhere near a sellout crowd. But I hear a full crowd cheering for Lesnar. Feel like dirtsheets gotten so sloppy past three years.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

We really boutta have a match that was a fuckin dud in 2004 as the main event of wrestlemania in 2017, I don't understand


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

GOOOOOLDDDBERRGGGGGGG


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like the boos are out drowning the Goldberg chants :ti...that can't be good.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

When most wrestlers see a WrestleMania sign, its hope.....When Brock sees it, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crowd seems dead....ugh.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So sick of heyman saying the same shit every promo it's gotten old he and leaner can both piss off


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Heyman on the mic is :banderas


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> Lucky I switched over to SkySports as I had no idea this was on an hour early... Wonder how many UK fans are going to miss the first hour... Did clocks go forward/back in US?


They went forward an hour


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm prepared early in case this show goes to sh*t guys


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

spear. spit. jackhammer. repeat.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

jayman321 said:


> Crowd seems dead....ugh.


Not one of Paul's greatest speeches.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heyman your promos are boring


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Heyman looking custom made from head to toe, my dude Heyman is eatin yo...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is a real channel changing promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These Heyman promos just don't do it for me anymore


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate when Brock shows up and doesn't beat anyone up.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

_VERY _boring promo...and the crowd _really _needs to wake up.

Not a good start.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mehhhhh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank god that promo is over even Heyman can't get me excited for this match lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

finalnight said:


> These Heyman promos just don't do it for me anymore


Yeah that one wasn't very good. Lots of repetition


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heymanis declining on mic... Lesnar needs to hurry up and go over Goldberg and hopefully it freshens up Heyman on mic. Remember the RAW after The Streak was broken.... dude was on fiyah.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting.... I thought that was one of Heyman's best promos in a while myself. Slick flowing promo. Audience disagreed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rather repetitive promo.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Didn't Heyman screw up by telling everyone Goldberg isn't there? It hurt the interest for the rest of the promo, and it'll probably hurt viewership for the rest of the show.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

F5 = Lesnar goes UP, DOWN goes Goldberg!:mark:

And I :mark: for Goldberg, but....

:brock


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Erik. said:


> spear. spit. jackhammer. repeat.


That's some Brokeback Mountain shit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Mick. Stephanie treats him badly but wants him to grow as a person I don't think that's how that works.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Steph should be forced to take her long-winded lines down to 140 characters. She just LOVES the sound of her own voice.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fire?!?!??

WHO IT GONNA BE Y'ALL?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get these 2 off screen, plz.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Foley's gonna fire himself. That or Sami Zayn.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm already bored, might turn this off already


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mick is so leaving after Mania


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where the fuck is this angle going? Is Mick gonna have to to mandible claw a bitch?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

15 minutes in and no Wrestling yet, typical RAW


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wave goodbye to Sami, peeps. LOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet Sami Zayn is the one who's gonna get fired somehow, judging by that 'Sami is losing his push' news.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Foley proving the point a lil dye in the beard will knock 7-10 years off your age look wise


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The same Heyman promo we've heard for 5 years now and Steph emasculating Foley.

Red hot start


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

why is she still talking?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Fire Roman" chants :lol

They cut to commercial at the perfect moment.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I actually like this. Always felt if team Cena lost at Survivor series and those guys go fired it would have been a great story line.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Does Stephanie think she's still talking at SXSW?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Foley should troll Stephanie by firing Samoa Joe


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can it be Dana Brooke?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bye, Foley. :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

foley will fire himself, and there is his get out


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Mick is so leaving after Mania


And Angle returns as GM :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mick taking time off or need surgery?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

FIRE ROMAN CHANTS LOL


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Was that a fire Roman chant? I fucking love you Detroit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Taroostyles said:


> The same Heyman promo we've heard for 5 years now and Steph emasculating Foley.
> 
> Red hot start


Gotta put that 60 year old Hall of Famer over over your young talent


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Foley gonna fire himself? That is my bet.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> Foley proving the point a lil dye in the beard will knock 7-10 years off your age look wise


Considering how it looked last week.. it's about 1000% better now, last week it looked like he took a spray can of black krylon to his chin..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Foley will fire himself, calling it now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fire yourself Mick, run while your balls are still intact.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm prepared early in case this show goes to sh*t guys


Keep the tab open, just in case :grin2:


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Foley firing himself?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Game of Thrones said:


> Foley gonna fire himself? That is my bet.


Yep. I see it going down this way.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mick might quit. Doesn't he need to get hip replacement surgery? Mick quiting could be a way to write him off so he can get surgery.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I heard 'Fire Goldberg' :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, boring as fuck Heyman promo to start. Glad that shit was over and done with at the start.

And Steph looked ridiculous, her face was all white. Either the lighting is weird or she's wearing too much makeup...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Mick will decide not to fire anyone, which in turn Stephanie fires him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Keep the tab open, just in case :grin2:


Already ahead of yah buddy :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

There's no doubt Foley fires himself.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

They were chanting "fire Roman!" lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Considering how it looked last week.. it's about 1000% better now, last week it looked like he took a spray can of black krylon to his chin..


I figured all the ink in the backstage printer was gone.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

TheatricalEssence said:


> I heard 'Fire Goldberg' :lol


it was a fire roman chant bro.
detroit michigan another smart mark city like every 80% of the united states.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha and Bayley with near jobber entrances?

:mj4


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sasha jobber entrance. Really?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> "Fire Roman" chants :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I hate Sasha...she looks like a little ant from A Bug's Life.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh FFS.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lets put up the botch counter for Dana.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, Dana vs Sasha, Marky where are you?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time to see how many times Dana botches in one match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Sasha and Bayley with near jobber entrances?
> 
> :mj4


And a true jobber entrance for Brooke


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I really like all the renders for the Wrestlemania women's championship match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

First "wrestling" match on Raw involves Dana Brooke... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dana is so..so bad


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Dana's horrible 


But i'd fuk her Long Dik Style!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Didn't realise it was a 12am start for UK.

Have 'murica had a recent clock change?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So none of these woman got entrances? Feel like they gave up on women lately. 


At least CWC is growing organically. Some of those superstars are killing it.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Dana stay in that position please.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, get the women out of the way.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the hell was that. She didn't even pull tights lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well that was quick.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha's hair doe..... damn girl go fix dat shiet!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Over already?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thankfully that ended quickly


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, bye bye, next.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

ooooookay then.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Fuck, Dana vs Sasha, Marky where are you?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Dana's entire time on the main roster has been in warm up matches for Charlotte's ppv opponents leading up to the ppv. Shes probably faced Sasha and Bayley 40 times over.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow. That was quick. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank god it was a short outing to hide Dana's flaws.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lmao squash. So 20 minutes into the show, 3 minutes of "wrestling"

And look now more talking.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Charlotte sounds very unnatural :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on Dana, kick her ass.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Replacing her with Nia? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit.

:lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

At least it was short. About time Charlotte. :mark:

What if Dana gets added to the triple threat :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It is remarkable to me how a generation of young viewers discovering wrestling will remember Mick Foley in this role and not have a clue that Mick is in the conversation for greatest all around talents the business has seen if they don't seek his prior work.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Exactly what I thought. Dana attacks Charlotte and this turns into a Fatal 4 way at Mania. Sasha turns on Bayley next week?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yay for Dana!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Brooke just looked like the Boogeyman the way she licked her lips.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bout fucking time.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

It's about damn time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Watch they insert Dana in the match and make it a 4way.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dana chants?!??! :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If they add Dana to the Mania match....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dana chants!? Da fuq!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

lol popped louder for Dana than for Brock.

This crowd LOL...I'd expect more from Detroit. 

Oh well as long as they boo Roman.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Please don't tell me they're making it a 4 way at Mania


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dana :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dana chants wtf :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I bet she gets added to the Mania match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dana Brooke chants. So hell has officially frozen over then.

Jokes aside, goes to show how good of a heel Charlotte is.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OK Dana Brooke is face now :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So is Dana gonna be in the mania match? 

If I'm Nia I would be so pissed that she took her spot and has absolutely no business being in the match.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hoping that Finn Balor returns tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Warrior. :mark:

:mj2


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Seems like poor timing during a random segment, but crowd liked it so it worked?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dana is tired of Charlotte's crap. Hopefully they don't have them back together like they did last time Dana acted Charlotte. Dana slapped her but then like the next week she was back to carrying Charlotte's bags.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That was pretty cool, feels I haven't seen Dana hit an offensive move since NXT. She showed some good fire and Charlotte sold it all great.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana FINALLY turned on Charlotte! :mark:

Big ups to the WWE for finally igniting this slow burn. :clap Brooke even nabbed "DA-NA!" chants and while that's largely thanks to Charlotte being such an awesome bitch, it's still great to hear regardless.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh shite. Forgot about the clock change, what have I missed?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get how they pick the people for the Warrior award lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Total Package said:


> Lmao squash. So 20 minutes into the show, 3 minutes of "wrestling"
> 
> And look now more talking.


But that can't be.
I'm told by smarks that the work rate on Raw is too high.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ChairShot90 said:


> Hoping that Finn Balor returns tonight.


I don't, why do people like that boring midget?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Watch they insert Dana in the match and make it a 4way.


That's the stuff marks nightmares are made of

Dana chants? you got to give it to Charlotte, she is a very good heel to cause that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, I remember the Rutgers kid who got paralyzed. Sad.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

steeeee said:


> Oh shite. Forgot about the clock change, what have I missed?


Nothing good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasn't this award supposed to go to the employees in the back and ring crew people who don't get the credit they deserve? Maybe i'm mistaken but i thought thats what Ultimate Warrior wanted it to be for.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Reports say Dana is Vince's favorite because of her build. She's taking he belt at Mania.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Please don't tell me they're making it a 4 way at Mania


It'll be the much revered Fatal 5 Way, I bet. No way Nia Jax gets left out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


 People don't hate Roman, it's fun to boo him :cole


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Please don't tell me they're making it a 4 way at Mania


The only way that happens is if they add Dana, then Nia Jax destroys her and takes her spot.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

They really playing this shit for 5 minutes?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What happened with brock at the start? Thats all I watch wwe for these days.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

There you have it. Emma and Dana vs Charlotte after mania, and Bayley vs Sasha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What happened with brock at the start? Thats all I watch wwe for these days.


Heyman cut like an 8 minute promo and Brock just stood there. You know, the usual.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That's the stuff marks nightmares are made of
> 
> Dana chants? you got to give it to Charlotte, she is a very good heel to cause that


Absolutely, fans just love to hate her.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> I don't, why do people like that boring midget?


It's okay, maybe one day you will have good taste.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What happened with brock at the start? Thats all I watch wwe for these days.


Nothing...at _all_.

Dana got a bigger pop..and I'm not even exaggerating.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I am sorry for these people, but giving the Warrior Award to a disabled person or someone who has cancer is wrong. Philanthropy at its finest.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What happened with brock at the start? Thats all I watch wwe for these days.


Literally nothing. Heyman just rambled on about Goldberg losing for ten minutes. And that was it :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What happened with brock at the start? Thats all I watch wwe for these days.


Nothing. Heyman talked and really said nothing new.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What happened with brock at the start? Thats all I watch wwe for these days.


Heyman cut a promo outlining how last week's F5 to Goldberg is a vision to the audience of what they will see at WM 33. Lesnar flexed some and jumped around. No physicality.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well deserved award :clap


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Heyman cut like an 8 minute promo and Brock just stood there. You know, the usual.


To be FAIRRR, Brock had ants in his pants tonight.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Never heard of this story. There was a three year period I rarely watched tv or used internet.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats to LeGrand.

The tag match that should've happened last week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Foley is gonna fire himself.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't wait for Roman to come out on Raw the night after WM.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Heyman cut like an 8 minute promo and Brock just stood there. You know, the usual.


Nothing new there then


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ChairShot90 said:


> It's okay, maybe one day you will have good taste.


Good taste? Why would I like a doofus with a stupid demon gimmick?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Wasn't this award supposed to go to the employees in the back and ring crew people who don't get the credit they deserve? Maybe i'm mistaken but i thought thats what Ultimate Warrior wanted it to be for.


He wanted it to be called the Jimmy Miranda award and go to a hard working employee that was never on TV. WWE took that idea and made it into something where they can get mainstream coverage.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Half an hour of this show gone already, and the only notable thing is that Dana Brooke got a chant :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I take it they didn't consult with Hogan when picking the Warrior award :tysonlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah looking forward to see what Reigns has to say and what direction they decide to go with the feud.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Congratulations to LeGrand, he deserves the award for being brave and not letting his disability stop him from being a motivation to others.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

steeeee said:


> Oh shite. Forgot about the clock change, what have I missed?


- Heyman promo, which was good as usual, but nothing must-see

- Sasha beat Dana and Dana finally turned on Charlotte after months of build-up, with Dana even getting her named chanted

- Eric LeGrande, a collegiate football player tragically paralyzed during a play back in 2010, has been named the 2017 Warrior Award winner

That's all so far, brah.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*30 minutes in and I've already cried once*


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *30 minutes in and I've already cried once*


Yeah Heyman's boring promo made me shed some tears too. 

And then Roman being there made me cry as I changed the channel.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What is with WWE's obsession with Flo Rida? fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Please stop dabbing lol!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh thank God. They didn't show him dabbing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seriously who the fuck would pick TJ Perkins in a video game?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh FFS this boring, talentless piece of shit douche? CYA. Perkins can join Reigns and FUCK OFF already. YAWN.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Cruiserweights? Bathroom time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flor-Rida again.

:lmao

I swear..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*THE MAN WITH THE PLAN

:mark:*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JoJo's azz is ridiculous bruh...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> - Heyman promo, which was good as usual, but nothing must-see
> 
> - Sasha beat Dana and Dana finally turned on Charlotte after months of build-up, with Dana even getting her named chanted
> 
> ...


Riveting shit three weeks away from Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Ah looking forward to see what Reigns has to say and what direction they decide to go with the feud.


Oh yeah, I forgot about Roman


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kendrick really doesn't do anything for this division. He sucks so much these days.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I dig Tozawa, but his Chevy truck month theme music is weird.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cruiserweight tag match ?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love the Beast but Heyman has been boring to me for forever.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's weird having it be light outside when Raw first starts.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like a jacked up Sandow from behind.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

A Bryan Kendrick, that's hilarious.

why the fuck is Tony Nese in every single crusierweight match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tony Nese is gonna be a kool face or at least a tweener.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Neese should be having classics against Uhaa on Smackown.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SureUmm said:


> He wanted it to be called the Jimmy Miranda award and go to a hard working employee that was never on TV. WWE took that idea and made it into something where they can get mainstream coverage.


Yeah thats total bullshit, the man dies and they take an award he wanted to go to hard working employees that don't get any recognition and they go and turn it into an "Oh look what a great company we are that we care about these sick/disabled people" award for them to make themselves look good with.

I mean its good for those people who get it, nothing against them but this is just WWE using people to make themselves look good, they didn't respect what Warrior wanted at all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Headliner : You ready for a touch of DBZ courtesy of your boy Tozawa screaming out those kiais? :yoshi


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well this show has been terrible so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damian Sandow since jacking himself up and changing his name to Tony Nese has really turned the corner.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> I dig Tozawa, but his Chevy truck month theme music is weird.


WWE should give him an Asian ******* gimmick...that would be something different.

"HAH HAH HAH HAH, I'm your boy, HAH HAH HAH HAH"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cruiserweight tag match ?


I am gonna stare to Peyton's latest IG post during the match 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRmSLCVFVU0/ 

>>>>>


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So just getting here... so does Foley fire Sami or himself tonight?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Meeting of the minds via Tozawa!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats total bullshit, the man dies and they take an award he wanted to go to hard working employees that don't get any recognition and they go and turn it into an "Oh look what a great company we are that we care about these sick/disabled people" award for them to make themselves look good with.


Yeah, I don't like it either. I am glad that this guy is getting honored because it seems like it means a lot to him, but I can't put motive aside completely.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL "a Bryan Kendrick" :lol

And Tony Nese's abs! I'm gonna miss Austin on commentary/interviews but I'm glad he's wrestling again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> WWE should give him an Asian ******* gimmick...that would be something different.
> 
> "HAH HAH HAH HAH, I'm your boy, HAH HAH HAH HAH"



I read this and all I thought of was Jimmy Wang Yang


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @Headliner : You ready for a touch of DBZ courtesy of your boy Tozawa screaming out those kiais? :yoshi


I muted the TV.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I still can't believe, after all this time, those schmucks at truth.com actually finally made a socially relevant and meaningful commercial.. It's a bloody miracle.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Riveting shit three weeks away from Wrestlemania.


I actually liked that Dana finally turned on her. :hogan


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AryaDark said:


> *30 minutes in and I've already cried once*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I am gonna stare to Peyton's latest IG post during the match
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRmSLCVFVU0/
> 
> >>>>>


:trips5:trips5:trips5 sh*t


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am gonna stare to Peyton's latest IG post during the match
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRmSLCVFVU0/
> 
> >>>>>


mmm.

Way better than anything Adam Cole has ever done or will ever do.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> WWE should give him an Asian ******* gimmick...that would be something different.
> 
> "HAH HAH HAH HAH, I'm your boy, HAH HAH HAH HAH"


Ever heard of Jimmy Wang Yang? 

You could say he was more of an Asian cowboy though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hysteria said:


> It'll be the much revered Fatal 5 Way, I bet. No way Nia Jax gets left out.


It's weird because why would they have Dana turn now if she wasn't getting a shot at Mania and if Nia gets involved, that's a pretty bloated womens match and becomes reminiscence of the days of old where they'd throw as many women into one match as possible. Not sure if they'd want to do that here but who knows 



SureUmm said:


> The only way that happens is if they add Dana, then Nia Jax destroys her and takes her spot.


They should have waited for the turn until after Mania and let them feud. There's still too much time from now until Mania, she has to be put in. I can see Nia being the challenger coming out of Wrestlemania IF Dana gets put into the match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Every single time I see TJ Perkins, I see this NZ Indy wrestler who looks pretty much exactly like him. And his name is TK :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> WWE should give him an Asian ******* gimmick...that would be something different.
> 
> "HAH HAH HAH HAH, I'm your boy, HAH HAH HAH HAH"


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> - Heyman promo, which was good as usual, but nothing must-see
> 
> - Sasha beat Dana and Dana finally turned on Charlotte after months of build-up, with Dana even getting her named chanted
> 
> ...


Good man! :eva2

Happy for Dana going face, might actually do something with her now.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ever heard of Jimmy Wang Yang?
> 
> You could say he was more of an Asian cowboy though.


Lol, that was the whole point of my comments, since someone stated his theme sounded like the Chevy truck month song. Didn't think I had to actually explain it. :no:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841446740196773889
Bait.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. who are these people and why are they wrestling?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

The heels have the better gear.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Nese borrow his tights from Kofi?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Perkins looks like Aladdin with those pants.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> WWE should give him an Asian ******* gimmick...that would be something different.
> 
> "HAH HAH HAH HAH, I'm your boy, HAH HAH HAH HAH"





WrestlingOracle said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The attire these guys are wearing.

:lol


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

TJP is over in Detroit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Kendrick just look up random patterns on google images to get ideas for his tights?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> So.. who are these people and why are they wrestling?


As is, I think Tony Nese's bodyfat percentage will forever remain higher than the gate percentage that paid to see him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a shame how WWE dropped the ball with TJP... dude is a future star, I just don't think it's as a CW. If I were to guess which cw's would have future success in the open weight class, I'd guess these.

Neville
TJP
Cedric Alexander


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TJP deserved that for dabbing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NESE WINS! NESE WINS! NESE WINS! :dance



Headliner said:


> I muted the TV.














steeeee said:


> Good man! :eva2
> 
> Happy for Dana going face, might actually do something with her now.


:salute

And I sure as hell hope that they capitalize on her face turn.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

he pulled those tights hard. Almost saw a little something.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841446740196773889
> Bait.



Such a troll. He's so returning tonight! :lol

Oh snap, Neese actually picked up a W


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just spent the rest of that match trying to explain how Twitter works to my Mum, lol. She doesn't get social media haha. She saw Mick was trending on Twitter and asked me if people were "twittering" about him :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

That match was a botch fest


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Gawd the Snoozerweights suck dick and being here live I can't skip them like I normally do.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

i saw tjs ass.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

More Charli, less TJP please.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Gallows has the shiniest arms in wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly, yes plz.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Caruso :banderas


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nerrrrds!!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

KO's shirt is awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KO doesn't even feel like a former World Champ and he just lost it, that's sad tbh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It's still weird seeing KO without the Universal title


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That fucking shirt. haha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Gallows has the shiniest arms in wrestling.


I wasn't the only one! I thought his arms looked really oily lol! :laugh:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KO & Joe The Dollar Menu Wrecking Crew!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This match will easily be the highlight of this show


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That Owens shirt... :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

When Owens finally goes face, he should groom, get a shape up, and lose the shirt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Club are as legitimate as election results in the state of Florida.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wasn't the only one! I thought his arms looked really oily lol! :laugh:


I know lol dude oils the fuck outta his arms and nowhere else, it just looks odd.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Charly wens3


I might have to stalk her tonight...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I'm back, too much staring. 

Those back to back squashes sure didn't helped KO, the reactions for him are getting smaller


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i think TJ would be a bit more over had he kept his CWC theme, which was awesome





And didn't go so overboard with this video game nerd gimmick, that just turns alot of people off on him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens is still the only guy in the ring?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh good. More talking.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This promo is gonna be good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok they're totally ripping off Batista's spotlight gimmick with Owens now.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know i think TJ would be a bit more over had he kept his CWC theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was sick of him for a while, but since he's moved more to the middle of the division I can enjoy his work again, he's definitely a world-class talent.

They were trying to do a "for the kids!" gimmick, those hardly ever work. Kids like things that aren't just for kids.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I asked a question and not a single person said anything... I feel so much love here. lol


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Digging the KO spotlight promos! wens2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Festival of Friendship crycrycrycry

I still can't see that segment being topped this year, so good


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Festival of Friendship was SO GOOD. It put Jericho into a whole new tier for me and I've been a fan of his since 1996.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I might have to get a 10 dollar shirt tonight. Who should I get I wonder?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's a lot of talking tonight...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We need to have Owens vs Batista in a "spotlight please" match! :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So tired of this bland azz WWE. Give me some more of this!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> There's a lot of talking tonight...


No problem with the talking itself but the monologues are the problem, give us back and forth promos.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SureUmm said:


> I was sick of him for a while, but since he's moved more to the middle of the division I can enjoy his work again, he's definitely a world-class talent.
> 
> They were trying to do a "for the kids!" gimmick, those hardly ever work. Kids like things that aren't just for kids.


He was so much better as a character on the CWC, he had an awesome theme, he didn't come out wearing goofy glasses with video game music. He just felt like a hardworking young guy who came up from being homeless and is living his dream, now all he is is "Hey guys i'm a nerd! i love video games!".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like Joe's theme music.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That final boss music for Joe is so awesome.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Samoa Joe's theme >>>


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Owens and Joe... :banderas


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Samoa Joe!
:mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

And then a commercial. Really?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe's theme is so appropriate for the baddest motherfucker in wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

While I love it Jeri-KO, I really hope they don't turn Joe into a comedic relief like they did with KO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe and his funky music!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO's shirt is awesome! As is Joe's theme.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I know lol dude oils the fuck outta his arms and nowhere else, it just looks odd.


Maybe he thinks it makes his arms look bigger or something? Why doesn't he do other places? I've never really been a big fan of a lot of body/baby oil on wrestlers. You think it would make them harder to grip while trying to wrestle. What is the point of it basically?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm praying Foley fires Sami tonight so he can go to SDL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JeriGOAT with the biggest pop of the night already.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> That final boss music for Joe is so awesome.


And then you go to this goof Zayn's music and all the awesome comes crashing down.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe he thinks it makes his arms look bigger or something? Why doesn't he do other places? I've never really been a big fan of a lot of body/baby oil on wrestlers. You think it would make them harder to grip while trying to wrestle. What is the point of it basically?


Generally to make your body look better and give your muscles more definition, but Gallows arms aren't really muscular is the thing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I like Joe's theme music.


It has grown on me a bit, sound like a video game boss theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERI*GOAT* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

KO and Joe would make a rock solid tag team down the line methinks if they ever care about the tag division again.... sigh.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Y2J !!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe and KO do look like a badass team I will say.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe kinda makes Owens look bad. He's probably heavier but looks a lot more legit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Inb4 count out


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You hear the reaction for Y2J? That's the reaction a top face should be getting, man wish he was 5-6 years younger.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finally a proper match :lol

Y2J!! :woo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Refreshing to hear babyface Jericho being so over. :trips9 Hopefully he keeps DA LIST, since it was pivotal in making him become genuinely over again.

And :bjpenn at Sami getting a decent chant, too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho and Zayn over as hell :mark: :mark:


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a feeling Foley is going to fire Sami .....


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Owens with the OLE :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It's nice to hear a crowd being alive and into a show. Raw has had some bad crowds the last month or so.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Zayn and those fragile limbs...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

"cmon stupid idiot!!!!" damn Jericho is da goat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami doing that unnecessary over the top rope move in every match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well there it is.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait when did this show start? wtf.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boba Fett said:


> I have a feeling Foley is going to fire Sami .....


I think he "fires" himself aka quits. Or gets fired for refusing to fire someone....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ladies and gents thats how you build your wrestlemania match...........yawn, i'm away back to work this is shite


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If they're going to keep taking TNA cast-offs they really need to just start acknowledging it exists so they can put in the "former champions" where it needs to be with them. It might make the Samoa Joe spiel here by the monkeys with the mics actually mean something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dumb ending.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"We want Balor" chants.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This faction is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Balor chants...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> wait when did this show start? wtf.


Started a hour ago.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, not a proper match then. Can we please get a match longer than a few minutes???


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Zayn and those fragile limbs...


Him and Cesaro.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The punch/kick and reaction to being struck in the WWE is appalling overall. There are a few people who strike and sell being hit well in the WWE, but not many.

Sad state of the E man...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And they delay Balor's return for what? This was the week to do it.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Well that match should have been the highlight of the show oh well


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like they're setting up for Foley to fire himself tonight.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nia appears randomly. They putting her in the triple threat?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That ending all but confirmed Balor won't be back on TV until after Wrestlemania.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look its rematchamania


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Foley will fire himself


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stephanie should emasculate Nia


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd let Nia Jax big gorgeous ass sit on my face


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

No match for Balor at Wrestlemania... so does he win the Andre the Giant Battle Royal?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Started a hour ago.


wtf, whys? have the clocks gone forward over there or something? i'm so confused. lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So another champion is probably gonna lose, fantastic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like Balor will come back after WM.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I liked that a lot. An actual beatdown segment. Seems like most of the time it's just finisher/pose for hard camera. This was two dudes just wanting to hurt people.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Generally to make your body look better and give your muscles more definition, but Gallows arms aren't really muscular is the thing.


His arms are big but the muscle isn't very defined I see what you mean.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> And they delay Balor's return for what? This was the week to do it.


 Why the hell should he take Zayn's spot in the feud? Maybe if he gets fired this week and goes to SD, then yeah. 

Just BS all round, Zayn is a better match up for Joe and keeps him strong coming out of Mania.

No chance Balor won't squash Joe at WM. Joe beating Balor clean and looking strong is not gonna happen, the dude gets Haitch too hard for that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> And they delay Balor's return for what? This was the week to do it.


Again...why would you want Balor????? He sucks, just stop.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Another loss coming up for your Women's champ, just so Nia fucking Jax can get added to that Mania match. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kurt fucking angle, so watching this


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I keep looking at that graphic like... damn no way Taker got that kinda air on Reigns, even though I didn't see it live or the replay. I know Reigns had that Kobe hang-time on that jump!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> wtf, whys? have the clocks gone forward over there or something? i'm so confused. lol.


Yeah, Daylight Savings Time was over the weekend in America. It's stupid, but it is what it is.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Tonight is definitely a promo night since there has been a lack of build up for most of the mania matches.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> wtf, whys? have the clocks gone forward over there or something? i'm so confused. lol.


Trump turned all the clocks forward, nothing we can do.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Well Joe and KO together could be great let's hope they actually pull the trigger on a stable and not just dance around it.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Should've been Charlotte vs Nia. They're both heels but at least it's different and the champ doesn't have to lose.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like Balor will come back after WM.


This has nothing to do with Balor but what Shawn Michael's match is that gif from? I want to know why he was cussing lol!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kurt Angle interview!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Zayn just got teased as a possible firing. Maybe folks on here are right about him being shipped off to SD? Though that'd be quite inopportune, since he could always unseat Owens for the U.S. Title once he nabs it from Jericho at 'Mania.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lewdog1976 said:


> No match for Balor at Wrestlemania... so does he win the Andre the Giant Battle Royal?


 Throwaway CW tag match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It's clear Foley is firing himself right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, this "shoot" program again, I wonder what will they say :eyeroll

A Roman promo? time to stare that Peyton pic again


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> I think he "fires" himself aka quits. Or gets fired for refusing to fire someone....


 Could see that happening as well. it would not surprise me in the least


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> wtf, whys? have the clocks gone forward over there or something? i'm so confused. lol.


Was wondering the same but managed to put it just as it started :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mra22 said:


> Again...why would you want Balor????? He sucks, just stop.





One Winged Angel said:


> Why the hell should he take Zayn's spot in the feud? Maybe if he gets fired this week and goes to SD, then yeah.
> 
> Just BS all round, Zayn is a better match up for Joe and keeps him strong coming out of Mania.
> 
> No chance Balor won't squash Joe at WM. Joe beating Balor clean and looking strong is not gonna happen, the dude gets Haitch too hard for that.


It has nothing to do with what I want and everything to do with what appears to be WWE booking. If Joe vs Balor is the direction, he needed to show up tonight because there are two Raw shows after this before Mania. They are putting themselves in a position for last minute build/match announcement when they don't need to. 

Zayn was written off from the start. He never had a chance. It doesn't have anything to do with Balor.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Headliner said:


> And they delay Balor's return for what? This was the week to do it.


He doesn't really have a story going to into mania. He's missed too much time. I don't see the point in putting him in a match with Joe just for the sake of it. The card is already stacked.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like they're setting up for Foley to fire himself tonight.


Maybe Mick Foley texts out the person who will be fired. It is revealed that MICK FOLEY TEXTED HIMSELF and then Mick Foley wrestles Kevin Nash wrestle in an "I texted myself" match.....

I was on hiatus at the time but in seeing the general gist of that story since goodness what an awful mess that whole HHH/Nash/Punk angle was.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RAW has been absolute dogshit so far. And we'll get Reigns & Taker fighting over their yard next.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

If Balor doesn't have a match at Mania, they need to wait until after for the return.


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mick Foley is obviously gonna fire himself.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> wtf, whys? have the clocks gone forward over there or something? i'm so confused. lol.


Yeah it's that weird two week stage where RAW starts at midnight. Caught me out too! :hmm:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm gonna make some Lemon Pudding, too bad I can't share it with y'all!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This has nothing to do with Balor but what Shawn Michael's match is that gif from? I want to know why he was cussing lol!


Pretty sure it's from King of the Ring 1995, when his match with Kama ended in a time limit draw. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Juicing Mahal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

QUOTE OF THE F*CKING NIGHT :lmao:lmao:lmao

"I'm a main event level talent" - Jinder Mahal


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jinder says he's a main event level talent. I want some of what he's smoking :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He doesn't really have a story going to into mania. He's missed too much time. I don't see the point in putting him in a match with Joe just for the sake of it. The card is already stacked.


 Especially at Sami's expense.... Talk about leaving a sour taste..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jinder... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck Strowman is gonna goto Smackdown


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jinder Mahal is basically an Indian Roman Reigns. just give him the mega push and you'd get the exact same thing


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So we already have to put up with stupid New Day promos all WM long. Do we really need to put up with it tonight?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

God Jinder's body is so gross. All those veins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I keep looking at that graphic like... damn no way Taker got that kinda air on Reigns, even though I didn't see it live or the replay. I know Reigns had that Kobe hang-time on that jump!


Yep.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841446580892839936


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I can't stand these idiots


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Jinder says he's a main event level talent. *I want some of what he's smoking *:lol


Or what he has in that needle he's sticking in his ass. Apparently, it isn't just 'roids. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Jinder says he's a main event level talent. I want some of what he's smoking :lol


Maybe the steroids he's on are effecting his brain too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn Jinder sharing needles with Davey Boy Smith Jr :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh the Old Day...yawn....


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm with everyone saying that Foley fires himself. What's worse than The New Day you ask? New Day AND Big Show!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like they're setting up for Foley to fire himself tonight.


Can't he just fire Stephanie????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hot damn it Big Show makes Big E and Woods look short.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamn the New Day needs to be broken up.

At least there's no Shaq vs Big Show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Welp, Big Show v. Shaq is officially off. Show is in the ATG Battle Royal.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Love these dudes!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is fucking stupid


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank God, they bailed on Show/Shaq. Fuuuuckkkk. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

500 - Internal server error said:


> Can't he just fire Stephanie????


If only..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> I can't stand these idiots


It was funny for a little while. It's now stupid because creative has no idea what too much is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Jinder says he's a main event level talent. I want some of what he's smoking :lol


More like "injecting" >>>


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well one positive came from tonight...Show vs Shaq is off!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So the Shaq match is off? And the Universe let out a collective sigh of relief.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jinder's clearly not hindering his vascularity. Too bad he can't do the same for his personality.

And I never thought I'd say this, but I just can't get into this segment involving TND and Show.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh great....Titus :mj2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man this Raw has been horrible....


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Xavier Woods should be a heel. he's a naturally unlike able guy. Big E should be pushed as a top face. Kofi should revive the US championship belt after Jericho drops it and steal the show with Sami ZAYN and Kevin Owens


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

show vs titus WTF


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Make this garbage stop


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Hot damn it Big Show makes Big E and Woods look short.


I wanna see him standing next to Alexa Bliss :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Big Show is huge, he makes Big E look small!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> QUOTE OF THE F*CKING NIGHT :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> "I'm a main event level talent" - Jinder Mahal


Lol Jinder could be a very entertaining character if he gets a gimmick where he's delusional and thinks he's a main eventer, kidna like how Miz thinks he's a A list movie star.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]!

I'm LOL'ing y'all!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I hate life


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pls Cesaro and Sheamus :mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Titus vs Show? God help us


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Did someone break Big Show's nose? Why does he have two black eyes?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

show vs shaq is going to happen in that battle royal


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm done watching, this stuff is brutal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This RAW is so bad, and we still have Show vs Titus, Bayley vs Nia and a Roman promo+ a match with Jinder


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> show vs titus WTF


Show could really put Titus over at WM. This is be Titus' last chance to get pushed. I'd either put in the running for the UC title after that or send him to SDL to be in a program with the IC champ.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Show storms into Vince's office. "LOOK. you let this Shaq thing fall through. I'm gonna need to beat up a black dude tonight." Vince remembers Titus grabbing his arm at Daniel Bryan's retirement, and cackles.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

This is total shit and cannot watch any more of this crap.
I will watch the remainder of fast forward as usual tomorrow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just break the New Day up already, jesus christ. The 4 horsmen eventually broke up, NWO broke up, Evolution broke up, DX broke up, these guys can't be together forever ffs. Whats left for these idiots to do get another year long tag title reign?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This has nothing to do with Balor but what Shawn Michael's match is that gif from? I want to know why he was cussing lol!





ShowStopper said:


> Pretty sure it's from King of the Ring 1995, when his match with Kama ended in a time limit draw. :lol


I was just rewatching that last week. lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Alright let's just keep it short guys.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

.....*Sigh* these fucking worthless untalented idiots.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

not these two...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Alright just end it there.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but U.K. guys... anyone else find these Ronaldo Body Revolution adverts super awkward? :heyman6


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok the pudding is in the fridge, I may have gotten some help from my Mom lol! :laugh:


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

AmWolves10 said:


> Xavier Woods should be a heel. he's a naturally unlike able guy. Big E should be pushed as a top face. Kofi should revive the US championship belt after Jericho drops it and steal the show with Sami ZAYN and Kevin Owens


I have this terrible fantasy of teaming Xavier Woods with TJ Perkins as the ultimate annoying gamer team...Dabbing and a Trombone can't get any worse right?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Prediction :

Foley fires himself and Kurt Angle comes in as new commissioner.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone needs to pull an Adam on Enzo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Enzo's jokes are so bad...

Just get your shit written, you're not funny or witty.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I sorta want that mug lol :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Corny


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> .....*Sigh* these fucking worthless untalented idiots.


Cass isn't THAT bad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pity laughs :lol

Please stop this shit Cesaro and Sheamus..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See the New Age Outlaws was done after Billy said "If you're not down with that we got two words for ya!" yet these fucking idiots get an extended 5 minute promo after their intro.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm sure all the people who don't care about college basketball love this promo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please just hit the damn music.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus Christ, they talk for so long.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Enzo & Cass is the true testament that fans of WWE's product will cheer for any-fucking-thing. 

Cass, a big man that couldn't lace the boots of the likes of Test, for example. 

Enzo, no different to me than James Ellsworth only with a myriad of ridiculous-fucking, repetitive one-liners. 

Please book Cesaro/Sheamus over these two goons.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo/Cass...boring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't believe there are people on this planet who like this shtick... 

It's so tired and lame..


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Awful march madness promo . God


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bobby Heenan would have a field day with Enzo and Cass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol everytime Cass tries to look bad ass all i see is a bug eyed tall Edge with stringy hair and a tiny mouth. Dude couldn't look intimidating if he tried.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I was just rewatching that last week. lol





ShowStopper said:


> Pretty sure it's from King of the Ring 1995, when his match with Kama ended in a time limit draw. :lol



Thanks both of you! :grin2::smile2:

Shawn is a favorite of mine, I had a crush on him when I was like 10 lol! I like going back and watching the old stuff, I wasn't even born yet in 1995.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

College basketball.

:mj4


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn, this is so long. Their act is patterned off the New Age Outlaws...the Outlaws didn't cut long ass promos every week. they did the shtick and started the match.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Corey Graves is Gold on the headset ... also I want to keep liking Enzo/Cass but I don't know anymore...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Please get the job done Shesaro.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Best part of RAW tonight = JoJo
Best part of RAW every Monday night = JoJo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Someone needs to pull an Adam on Enzo


More like they should do that spot of the Triple threat tag title match at ROH 15th anniversary show where the Bucks put thumbtacks in Trent's mouth and Superkicked him, do you have a gif of that?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here comes the Enzo in peril for about 6 minutes through commercial.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to get a Alexa Bliss shirt but my mom doesn't like her lol!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I can totally picture Enzo and Cass winning the Titles at Mania, that's the terrifying part.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Does Cesaro think copying Scott Hall's Outsiders entrance is going to impress Vince?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still like Enzo & Cass :shrug But I like Cesaro & Sheamus too. I wish it could just be a triple threat, but they prob don't want two triple threats on the same show.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Best part of RAW tonight = JoJo
> Best part of RAW every Monday night = JoJo


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

So much hate for Enzo/Cass, I think it is unfounded hate. WWE needs tag teams like this, that are cohesive units so that the division has a back bone and some stability. Enzo and Cass do talk a little TOO long, but can you blame them? Great merchandise sales, the live fans love them, and things are going right for it. In the ring, they are your traditional big man+ little man tag team that is always important to have. 

There are a lot of things to be mad at about Raw tonight, but Enzo/cass isn't one of them! I think they are doing some *decent* things with both tag team divisions (SD/RAW).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cesaro feels so wasted in this tag team with Sheamus, they're never gonna go anywhere as a team, its just a way to keep Cesaro doing something but not really doing anything with him.

Put him and Sami on SDL, turn Cesaro heel and let those two have a long feud like they had in NXT.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Are they ever gonna give Sheamus and Cesaro a proper entrance theme?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This week's RAW is even worse than usual. This is too much for me.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> I can totally picture Enzo and Cass winning the Titles at Mania, that's the terrifying part.


I think they will, and they probably should. I'm kinda done with them but they never won the NXT tag titles and haven't won the WWE tag titles either, they need to win the big one at some point. My feelings aside they're still over.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> This week's RAW is even worse than usual. This is too much for me.


I agree, I tapped out already.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I've grown to really like Cesaro and Sheamus as a team.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> This week's RAW is even worse than usual. This is too much for me.


 All we need is a tug of war between Goldberg and Lesnar on the go home to complete the worst RTWM :goldberg2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> More like they should do that spot of the Triple threat tag title match at ROH 15th anniversary show where the Bucks put thumbtacks in Trent's mouth and Superkicked him, do you have a gif of that?


Close enough ?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Once again the 3rd hour brutalizes this show with filler. So much time wasting it's unreal.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

If Jack Swagger was on RAW he could have been the one who gets fired, I feel like that was kinda mean to say for some reason.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass with that jiggle in his stomach when he runs the ropes.

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Triple threat tag title match :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> I think they will, and they probably should. I'm kinda done with them but they never won the NXT tag titles and haven't won the WWE tag titles either, they need to win the big one at some point. My feelings aside they're still over.


They're pretty unbearable.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, we might get a triple threat after all like I said :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Gainn said:


> Are they ever gonna give Sheamus and Cesaro a proper entrance theme?


Nope. Their deal will always be "you got Sheamus in my Cesaro" "no, you got Cesaro in my Sheamus!"


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

And there's the triple threat.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE Attitude said:


>


So when did JoJo's ass swell exactly? I remember watching her on the first season of Total Divas and her ass was never that...um supersized.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another triple threat at WM.

:lmao

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why would Gallows and Anderson voluntarily turn their match at Mania into a triple threat? Stupid idiots lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God this shits so predictable lol as expected heres the predicable setup for the triple threat tag match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that sets up the Triple Threat


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You have had Brock in the building presumably all day... why not have a pretape or two ready to air in lieu of the filler? Why not shoot something with Goldberg while he is there or heck, some old school feel Taker vignette....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, it's official. The Club are stupid idiots, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is all to set-up Enzo and Cass winning the belts at WM. I'm OK with that, as long as Cesaro and Sheamus go their separate ways after WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why would Gallows and Anderson voluntarily turn their match at Mania into a triple threat? Stupid idiots lol.


Because WWE books practically everyone in WWE to look stupid as hell.

:lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Enzo and Cass but there is room for improvement.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why did the Club interrupt?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Close enough ?


Yep, awesome. Only thing left is that happening to Enzo :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Club laying out those neerrrrds!!!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just occurred to me that Enzo and Cass will likely be winning the tag belts at Wrestlemania for their Wrestlemania moment


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Why is the Club attacking them? Now they'll have to deal with both teams at WM.

Have fun for the rest of the night, everyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Just occurred to me that Enzo and Cass will likely be winning the tag belts at Wrestlemania for their Wrestlemania moment


Yep. It'd be quite surprising at this point if they don't.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They edited out the Roman Sucks chants :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Taker was seriously gonna come out there, scare Braun away, and then leave lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Corey always wears nice suits.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I've no problem with the triple threat tag team match @ mania, but the booking was once again a let-down. Should have been an announced triple threat from the start of it, don't play games!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course Taker is ALREADY not showing up on Raw.

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

im so looking forward to this as are many many others


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

I really hope they continue the "Fire Roman!" chant when he comes out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They made Strowman look like such a geek last week

I see they edited the Roman sucks chants again :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit, there's still a hr and 20 mins still left.

What else do they have left? :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course Taker is ALREADY not showing up on Raw.
> 
> :lmao


I don't think he made a physical appearance even one time in the build with Bray did he?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What a stupid, fucking Raw. :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dextro said:


> I really hope they continue the "Fire Roman!" chant when he comes out.


another retarded chant that makes no sense,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I don't think he made a physical appearance even one time in the build with Bray did he?


No, he didn't.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Taker was seriously gonna come out there, scare Braun away, and then leave lol.


Considering how slow they were at hitting Roman's music there, I'm not exactly sure what other choice he had without saying something.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dextro said:


> I really hope they continue the "Fire Roman!" chant when he comes out.


 I hope that's a new chant whenever he's on TV.

Roman sucks didn't work, I'm certain fans chanting that they fire their chosen one will infuriate Vince.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roman ffs get rid of that outdated Shield attire already and just go back to your NXT attire









Dumb ass still think he's in The Shield, its sad.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Here comes build up to a match the majority don't want to see, and even a match nobody wants to see. Roman vs. Jinder? That's funny. On the plus side, it's a fresh match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Holy shit, there's still a hr and 20 mins still left.
> 
> What else do they have left? :lmao


A Roman promo/squash, Show/Titus, Bayley/Nia and Foley's decision, so not looking good


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Doubt this match goes on long...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YES!! Roman vs Jinder!


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

I actually focus at work more when Roman is on...that's sad


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Dextro said:


> I really hope they continue the "Fire Roman!" chant when he comes out.


why should people chant that when it gets censored anyway
you wont hear it on youtube thats for sure.

still #FireRoman


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> another retarded chant that makes no sense,


Funny, in context it makes perfect sense, there's a firing angle going on, people want Reigns fired, so they chant it. Whether you agree with it or not context matters and it makes absolute sense in the context of the night.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

^The face of one of your top champions.

FFS this company.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Never advertise a superior show (Smackdown) during your piece of crap show.

It's like showing clips of Touch of Evil during Dude, Where's My Car?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roman to squash Jinder. Why not.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Club you idiots.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How the fuck did that NOT occur to The Club that that would happen? :lmao Come on boys, get with the picture.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder is fucking awful.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW holy crap thats loud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fire Roman chants... c'mon people..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cya, Jinder. :lol


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

How can I look like Hardbody Mahal?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jinder just looks disgusting.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Bye bye Mahal


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman coming out to squash Jinder? That's a road to Wrestlemania classic in the making...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

All these wrestlers doing the 2 sweet thing now look like such marks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

23-2 fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see that the white shoes and white outlines thing for Reigns' outfit was a one time thing. Really didn't suit him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman getting booed out of another arena.

He should have a check list of arenas he's been booed out of.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jinder is such a fucking juice monkey.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm guessing Aries is the 9PM match, and the main event will be Foley firing Strowman for backing down from Taker.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DWils said:


> How can I look like Hardbody Mahal?


The same way Jinder does


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Roman getting booed out of another arena.
> 
> He should have a check list of arenas he's been booed out of.


The list of Roman. Boo me on maannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

What happened to the sound? Why did it get so quiet all of a sudden?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Dem Boos


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Why is Roman still wearing a bulletproof vest? I mean I get they're in Detroit and all...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MIND GAMES


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jinder about to pick up this win.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Taker trolling Roman?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder beating Roman would be hilarious :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's your Taker appearance.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes super reigns


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Let Jinder win PWEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, he NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDS DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSS!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Jinder beating Roman would be hilarious :lmao


As hilarious as Ellsworth beating Styles?

:lawler


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Not even Taker's gong will be "distraction" enough. :lol :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ROMAN REIGNS
LIKES NICKELBACK


:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jinder even getting offense on Roman should be considered a win for him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that was a decent way to explain why Jinder is getting some offense.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that the first time Reigns has WON with the superman punch?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol if Taker thinks thats enough to cause Roman to lose he's fucking delusional. He should have struck him with lightning, that might have put him down for the 3, but even thats doubtful.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

please DC please i'm egging you, sue wwe every time they make superman refrences


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> As hilarious as Ellsworth beating Styles?
> 
> :lawler


 AJ Styles is a pro wrestling legend, doesn't matter what the WWE do to him.

Lmao the big dawg won with the superman punch :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

And the reason behind Taker's gong was.... :eyeroll


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh no, he has a mic.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol Reigns winning with a superman punch


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Roman has a mic! *hides*


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> im so looking forward to this as are many many others


And you wonder why you get insulted for liking Roman Reigns.... I can sense the sarcasm in your comments too.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Roman coming out to squash Jinder? That's a road to Wrestlemania classic in the making...


Remember that the guy squashed by Reigns just could compete with Cesaro eye to eye on PPV.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Worst timing for an ad break, lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd hotter for Reigns vs Jinder than a the match with Owens, Jericho, Sami and Joe.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Come out here like a man!"

(commercial)

Hilarious!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> *AJ Styles is a pro wrestling legend*, doesn't matter what the WWE do to him.
> 
> Lmao the big dawg won with the superman punch :lmao


Agreed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow a brief return to "to the point" Reigns. Nice.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman's voice sounded very deep just then. "COME OUT HERE LIKE A MAN!"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really...with the commercials WWE? Worst placed commercials :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THEY GO TO COMMERCIAL THERE? HAHAHAHA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Is that the first time Reigns has WON with the superman punch?


Maybe they're changing it to his finisher like it should be. The spear needs to be his alt. finisher, imo.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Dextro said:


> I really hope they continue the "Fire Roman!" chant when he comes out.


Off Topic but I didn't know Nakamura had been in Ring of Honor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial break. That timing.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> :lol Reigns winning with a superman punch


Couldn't happen to a better guy. Mahal is hot garbage.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

"Come out here like a man!"

_commercial
_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Worst commercial break ever. Way to kill the mood.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> ROMAN REIGNS
> LIKES NICKELBACK
> 
> 
> :lmao


I like Nickelback, for real :shrug


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Calls out Taker.... SKIPS TO COMMERCIAL! :Rollins


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Roman voice sounded very deep just then.


Very Phil Anselmo-esque promo voice there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Crowd hotter for Reigns vs Jinder than a the match with Owens, Jericho, Sami and Joe.


 Jericho is the most over wrestler on the show by a country mile :jericho3


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Jinder's an easy fire -- but he isn't close to the only one.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Oh no, he has a mic.


This dude sucks so hard, he would probably botch even his heel turn promo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats with WWE and their horribly placed commercials lately? On SDL Alexa came out and right as she got the mic and started to talk it went to commercial.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Losing to a signature move = Proof that you're geek-tier :chlol



SovereignVA said:


> Is that the first time Reigns has WON with the superman punch?


He actually used it to score a handful of wins back in the FCW days before switching to the Moment of Silence, which is that back suplex transitioned into a side slam that he just used to start the match off.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I like Nickelback, for real :shrug


That's cool, I just found that sign hilarious.

You know there's probably some parallels between Roman Reigns and Nickelback that I could stretch into some bullshit paper for school.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think hell would freeze over if we had both Brock and Taker show up on Raw on the same night TWO weeks in a row :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Jericho is the most over wrestler on the show by a country mile :jericho3


Jericho is over sure but the crowd is clearly more invested in Reigns boo or cheer specially throughout the matches.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Jericho is the most over wrestler on the show by a country mile :jericho3


And he is going on tour right after Mania... they have a big hole to fill.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HBK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?????????????


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ERRMMM OK


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

:O


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Roman should take notes from Braun on how to call someone out.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Michaels huh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They're trying their best to put over Roman so fucking bad :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBK :mark: :mark: :mark:

Why the fuck waste him on this dweeb fpalm


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Very poor timing of an ad break.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

HBKKKKKKK :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

@ShowStopper :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBK :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SHAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Random as fuck HBK appearance.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh no, just what we need a promo to tell Roman not to face Taker .... this is kind of giving me a feeling that Roman's winning


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That girl in the audience looked like Paige.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HBK??? :lol He's gonna ramble on about how he faced Taker twice, blah blah blah.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

HBK !!!! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Inb4 Shawn's is like YOU CAN'T BE TAKER for everyone of Taker's mania feuds from here on out*


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HBK IS HERE!!!! HBK & Roman in the ring together :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Talk about random.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go, hbk with the don't take taker lightly speech, hbk ends it with a super kick


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whelp here comes Shawn to tell Roman he shouldn't mess with Undertaker, "i know from experience" yadayadada stuff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well this is interesting, let's see how this goes...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Random as fuck HBK appearance.


Nope not random.


Here comes the "Undertaker will kill you at Mania" moment.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Why are they wasting HBK on this jackoff ?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WHy the fuck is HBK out for this geek?

Gotta make Roman look strong and important lol..


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

HBK guest ref? Or just to plug his movie?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Marks jealous as fuck that Roman is getting a promo with one of the GOATs. Amusing.

:bateman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NOW THERE'S SOMEONE WHO IS OVER AS A FACE, MFERS!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: HBK! HBK! HBK!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Oh no, just what we need a promo to tell Roman not to face Taker .... this is kind of giving me a feeling that Roman's winning


Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HBK about to tell Roman he can't beat Taker, right? Then we're all supposed to believe it. Then Roman beats Taker and we all be like


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> WTF?????????????


Perhaps we will get a deal where HBK years later still obsesses with not beating Taker and having failed twice himself and once as a ref, sees potential in Reigns and will mentor Reigns to topping Taker ala Foley offering help with Edge at hell in a cell? That''d be some interesting development.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I do love HBK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Random as fuck HBK appearance.


Not really. Just one of his random yearly appearance to warn undertaker's Wrestle mania opponent.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Roman, you ain't on HBK's level bruh


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Just turn Reigns heel now.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

One of the greatest of all time and a pile of hot steaming garbage I feel so bad for hbk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, Vince has a huge fucking rock on right now lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If the legends starting to wanking their support to Roman I'm out of here


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman, you hear that?

That's what it's like to be over.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If this doesn't end with Reigns spearing HBK....................


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wonder what this promo is gonna be?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

HBK's the only legend that I always love it when he shows up. Austin too I guess, but that never happens.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

did they just mute takers chant there?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

HBK is the GOAT :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> WHy the fuck is HBK out for this geek?
> 
> Gotta make Roman look strong and important lol..


How many times did Roman lose to James Ellsworth?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

LEt Roman go heel by attacking HBK


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah ... take advice from the guy who got destroyed 2 times by Undertaker in 2 consecutive years.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You know, this little speech would be way more effective if you know Taker hasn't already lost at WM.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is what happens when the guy facing Roman won't show up every week. You get random appearances like this to build a feud :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is terrible at synchronizing their chants.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BAH GAWD ITS HBK


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That guy in the green shirt is there every goddamn week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman is acting really heelish here.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh boy... we are going this route???? oof.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Huge yes chants for Taker eating Roman alive.

But he's over bruhs :mj4

LMAO HBK kissing Roman's ass fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns with that heel work


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Was there ever any doubt?


There's hope, like in 2015


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

thats....this..
ths guy should be banned from holding a mic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

starsfan24 said:


> That guy in the green shirt is there every goddamn week.


Who, Brock Lesnar guy?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Very Phil Anselmo-esque promo voice there.


Who is Phil Anselmo?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here we go fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh no, we're all talking about it really fucking openly.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't think it's much of a secret with most, Shawn.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> HBK about to tell Roman he can't beat Taker, right? Then we're all supposed to believe it. Then Roman beats Taker and we all be like


They'll have HBK in Reigns' corner to prevent him from getting booed.

Worked brilliantly the last time.

:rockwut


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please turn Roman heel at WM and have him cheat to beat Undertaker, i'd be fine with him winning if it went that way. Turn this guy into a smug asshole, ya know like he really is irl.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:reigns2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

THE BIG DOG


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think there is many people "secretly" wishing that Shawn, I think it's pretty well out in the open. :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How does that guy in the green shirt afford to go to every show? How does he support his family?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I see HBK is still a heel. Ever since before WrestleMania 30.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like it is Taker's last mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT'S IT?!

:mj4


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman rubbing salt in the wound dang man lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a huge waste of a HBK appearance.

Booed out of the arena lol

Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL WTF was that!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mic drop bitches. Romans retiring the Undertaker. Believe That mother fuckers


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was just pointless

yassss BRAUN NOW BREAK THE PRICKS LEGS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Terrible. That's not really it, is it? 

BRAUN TO SAVE THE SEGMENT!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Who, Brock Lesnar guy?


He's there a lot too, but that dude with the tannish brown hat and green shirt right in the middle on the hard cam.

BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNN. That was a helluva sell.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That's the problem with Taker. You can't build proper feuds. As he only shows up to his token choke slam. Then points at the sign. Or attempts to buy the rights to his yard. We all know Roman is beating Taker at mania. Takers been predictable ever since 2012. Hopefully at mania Reigns cheats to win. Turn the man heel damn it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Strowman sent Reigns flying :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well DAMN Braun!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Thank you Strowman!"

:ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Strowman vs HBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At Mania!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn I think Roman Reigns just cracked his head on one of the barricade pillars


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns came across as a heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"THANK YOU STROWMAN" :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

thats a heel a legit heel. if they dont turn him they are the biggest assholes in the world.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"Thank you Strowman"


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Stroman vs HBK no way...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Loud thank you Strowman chants lol :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That probably didn't feel to good.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Odd bump for Roman. Don't think that's how that was drawn up


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn that was a crazy bump by Reigns.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Freight Train Strowman in the house!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

HOLY SHIT that looked brutal!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

HBK v Strowman at WM :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK with the biggest pop of the night.

Fuck YEAH.

:hbk1

Still getting HBK chants.

:drose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Strowman killed Reigns :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Somebody gif that

"Thank you Strowman" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> How does that guy in the green shirt afford to go to every show? How does he support his family?


His family supports him.

In their basement.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn that was a POUNCE like tackle


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

thank you strowman chants AGAIN.

yep thats the "10% of the crowd" you hear.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns cracked his head on that pillar, ouch


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Loud HBK chants as Roman is flat out on his ass after being taken out by a heel :lmao

Roman's over brehs :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Reigns wasn't supposed to fly around like that.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So.... you had the opportunity to get Reigns heel heat by spearing HBK...uhhh and then Braun attacks Roman to gain sympathy even though the crowd chants thank you Strowman.

Gosh this makes an insane amount of sense....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wens3 at Roman being a tweener again and :tysonlol at the "Thank You Strow-man!" chants popping up again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick is firing himself. Kinda predictable.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Roman is absolutely dreadful on the mic


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

He didnt' take a crazy bump

He just flung himself backwards with a reverse summersault.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BBBBRRRAAAAAUUUNNN!!!!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Strowman :kobelol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yawn


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's sad that Vince doesn't realize that he has the over big guy that he wants in Braun.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol at people complaining HBK was in the ring with Roman. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Braun killing Roman was hilarious


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Foley's gonna fire himself.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't make this so obvious guys.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Stephanie is so annoying


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Stephanie going to fire Foley tonight!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman's just going to beat Braun again next week.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Byron just made it easy. i just saw his matching shirt and socks. fire that man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AUSTIN ARIES TIME :mark:


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Stephanie fired?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Foley refuses to decide and Steph fires him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why doesn't Foley just fire Jack Swagger?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Great promo by Roman and HBK. The Roman v Undertaker match is clearly one of the top 3 programs with the most interest going into Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn how many times do we have to see Stephanie and Foley backstage? They seriously get like 6 or 7 appearances per Raw, its unbelievable how this bitch's ego is that big that she has to be involved all throughout the fucking show.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> How does that guy in the green shirt afford to go to every show? How does he support his family?


You think someone who goes to that many shows has a girl? I like wrestling to but there is a point it goes into obsession.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't know how Roman fans fool themselves.

If any of my favorites got rejected like him, I wouldn't hide behind that fact.

He's not over, people hate him and would cheer foreigners who hate America over him.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Every single Steph/Foley segment, she fucking blabs on and on while he nods. I bet he's sick of it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Could someone take Steph out of my screen?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Da man!! Aries :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aries time! Yay! I love him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least :hbk1 breathed some much needed life into this show. It will go back to sucking...NOW.

:lol


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

finalnight said:


> It's sad that Vince doesn't realize that he has the over big guy that he wants in Braun.


If Goldberg wins a two-minute squish at Mania, Braun has to be champ by the end of Monday night April the 3rd.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

They were building up Braun to get Roman over. 

But everytime Roman and Braun do something together, it just gets Braun more over. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Even being a bit heelish, Reigns was still terrible on the mic. Just have Braun crush his throat (kayfabe) and make his character one that can't speak anymore. That'll solve part of the problem.

"Thank You Strowman" chants. Awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


>


I laughed at that harder than I should've.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Epic promo package this :mark: :mark:

Dope music :mark:

What is it?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I love Strowman. Give the man a title already


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double A and Neville should be incredible at WM.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Great promo by Roman and HBK. The Roman v Undertaker match is clearly one of the top 3 programs with the most interest going into Mania.


Not sure who's more delusional your or the other reigns super mark who thinks he's over


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> I don't know how Roman fans fool themselves.
> 
> If any of my favorites got rejected like him, I wouldn't hide behind that fact.
> 
> He's not over, people hate him and would cheer foreigners who hate America over him.


hitler would get cheered over him 100% for the simple fact that hitler doesnt suck. 
everbody who faces him is automatically a face.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

You know back a long time ago, when Vince wanted Strowman VS Taker? I'd kill for that now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That 205Live package was lit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Great another squash match for Aries. Fun. That's the A show for you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One Winged Angel said:


> I don't know how Roman fans fool themselves.
> 
> If any of my favorites got rejected like him, I wouldn't hide behind that fact.
> 
> He's not over, people hate him and would cheer foreigners who hate America over him.


Well most will always just go "At least he gets a reaction, alot of wrestlers would kill to get that kind of reaction" and i hate it everytime. Yeah he gets a reaction, the wrong god damn reaction he's supposed to get, he's supposed to go out there and get cheered and he fails every fucking week.

But "Hey he gets reaction!".


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Well I see HBK is still a heel. Ever since before WrestleMania 30.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Not sure who's more delusional *your* or the other reigns super mark who thinks he's over


You*

Type properly next time you address me.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I think Vince might have spontaneously combusted behind the curtain when the crowd started chanting "thank you, Strowman."


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You know back a long time ago, when Vince wanted Strowman VS Taker? I'd kill for that now.


me too my friend.
dude improved the most since the draft.
i see him as the next big show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Not that I like seeing "23-2", but this sign is pretty cool to me. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841465747733856257


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

To be fair another crowd was chanting _thank you Sheamus_ after he Brogue kicked Enzo but a half hour ago the crowd was still going along with Enzo's entrance.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Hopefully Aries can get it going in the ring. His NXT run wasn't that good and that match with Nese last week sucked. I'm concerned that he's past it physically along with getting off the PEDs to get signed, he just doesn't seem to have that electricity to his movements that made him so fun to watch.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> hitler would get cheered over him 100% for the simple fact that hitler doesnt suck.
> everbody who faces him is automatically a face.


Mods time to ban this man


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> I don't know how Roman fans fool themselves.
> 
> If any of my favorites got rejected like him, I wouldn't hide behind that fact.
> 
> He's not over, people hate him and would cheer foreigners who hate America over him.


Dude you're so fucking annoying, shut the fuck up.

We don't give a shit if you like him or not, we don't give a shit if you indy worshippers, neckbeards hate him with passion, we don't give a shit if the crowd booes him or cheer him.

Reigns a heat magnet, we get it, in fact its part of his charm at this point, stop fucking acting as that shit affects us. Fuck off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol are they seriously trying to make us think anyone other than Aries is gonna win that match on 205 live to see who faces Neville at WM? Lol ffs they've already begun the build for Aries vs Neville, do they seriously think anyone for a second is gonna think Aires isn't winning that match? How about start the build after he wins the number 1 contenders match and not before? See wwe then it isn't as predictable.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Aires! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> I don't know how Roman fans fool themselves.
> 
> If any of my favorites got rejected like him, I wouldn't hide behind that fact.
> 
> He's not over, people hate him and would cheer foreigners who hate America over him.


But he is over. He's over with the kids and Women which are a HUGE part of the audience. Just like John Cena. 

People who hate Roman just need to accept he is "the guy" or risk driving yourself insane. Cause thats clearly whats gonna happen to some.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double-A's theme is lit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

LOOK AT THAT F*CKING JACKET BOY !! ARIES IS A STAR !!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AUSTIN MF ARIES! :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

After Mania I'm no longer watching wrestling. Too time consuming, it's no longer entertaining and I'm rarely seeing athleticism on WWE. What's left when Cena, Jericho, and Orton leave and God forbid AJ gets injured?

I have morals so I can't watch TNA and don' have steady internet to watch other feds.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's with the fur coat? I like the cape better.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What is the main event of this dreck?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I like AA's fur(?) coat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Jericho is over sure but the crowd is clearly more invested in Reigns boo or cheer specially throughout the matches.


 Yes, because the fans who boo Roman's ass out of arenas care more about what Roman does rather than Jericho :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries!

:mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I've decided Reigns megapush is just a ploy.. 

They're deliberately making people hate him so they can use that to get other people over..


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Aries looks GREAT.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

RexZevenn said:


> Dude you're so fucking annoying, shut the fuck up.
> 
> We don't give a shit if you like him or not, we don't give a shit if you indy worshippers, neckbeards hate him with passion, we don't give a shit if the crowd booes him or cheer him.
> 
> Reigns a heat magnet, we get it, in fact its part of his charm at this point, stop fucking acting as that shit affects us. Fuck off.


T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
TRIGGERED.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> hitler would get cheered over him 100% for the simple fact that hitler doesnt suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? Fuck you. 

I hope you get banned.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

RexZevenn said:


> Dude you're so fucking annoying, shut the fuck up.
> 
> We don't give a shit if you like him or not, we don't give a shit if you indy worshippers, neckbeards hate him with passion, we don't give a shit if the crowd booes him or cheer him.
> 
> Reigns a heat magnet, we get it, in fact its part of his charm at this point, stop fucking acting as that shit affects us. Fuck off.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> But he is over. He's over with the kids and Women which are a HUGE part of the audience. Just like John Cena.
> 
> People who hate Roman just need to accept he is "the guy" or risk driving yourself insane. Cause thats clearly whats gonna happen to some.


 ANYONE would be over with women and children if they were in Roman's position fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn! Aries/Neville at Mania is going to be fucking LIT!

(That is if we wins tomorrow night) :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

thats his actual raw debut right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Yes, because the fans who boo Roman's ass out of arenas care more about what Roman does rather than Jericho :lol


That's actually true, Reigns' haters tend to be more invested in what he does than they are in what their supposed favorites do. They spend more energy booing Reigns than cheering their favorites.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Austin's entrance music is awesome.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I miss AA's sparkly trunks.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

God Movement said:


> You*
> 
> Type properly next time you address me.


Oh man a typo you really got me doesn't change the fact that reigns sucks and far from over


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> That's actually true, Reigns' haters tend to be more invested in what he does than they are in what their supposed favorites do. They spend more energy booing Reigns than cheering their favorites.


 I hate Roman and I'm more interested in what AJ and Jericho are doing :draper2

It's just a weak excuse Roman marks come up to defend his reactions.

Dude gets booed out of 99% of the buildings he steps into.

Hell, my mates who don't even watch wrestling know Roman as the guy who has been rejected by the fans and gets booed out of arenas :lmao

Anyway, his reactions have only left the door for FOTC open. Someone will emerge who is over with all demos and would rally behind. Roman will never get that, he'll be the number 2 or 3 who jobs to the guy.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

AngryConsumer said:


> Goddamn! Aries/Neville at Mania is going to be fucking LIT!
> 
> (That is if we wins tomorrow night) :lol


Would laugh if Itami screwed him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Austin's way more over in the CW division than he ever was in NXT. I'm glad, he's a cool dude.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Aries and Neville get time at WM (with 13-15 damn matches somebody is getting a time cut), those two will put on a show.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

RIP. That was bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brainbuster > This elbow finisher.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Are they really using the discus forearm as Aries finisher?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Aries is just to good great.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Daivari lowkey made him look so much better than Neese did with his selling


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Aries was great in TNA, don't know him from any place else. 

I thought his opponent was a jobber. lol it's Davairi. And Arie's broke the guy' neck.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

i wonder if hideo itami will go for the cruiserweight title once he goes to the main roster
i want hideo vs aries.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Oh man a typo you really got me doesn't change the fact that reigns sucks and far from over


Ok, now go away.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> ANYONE would be over with women and children if they were in Roman's position


Well too bad. Vince has chosen Roman and he is not changing him as "the guy" for a LONG LONG time. 

Maybe you should become a Roman fan. Dead serious


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Jacob Cass wins :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Aries needs a better finisher


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The spinning elbow is nice but why the fuck wont they let him use the Brainbuster? Its not banned, Balor was doing Bloody Sunday before, Blake and Murphy used a brianbuster in their setup for their finisher, its not banned so what gives?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What is the main event of this dreck?


Ready? Like it's NEVER been seen before, you gotta watch.......


Jax vs. Banks


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mysterio is free in June .... Now that would be an amazing get for Vince and 205

Neville vs Rey 
Rey vs Aries 

LORD


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brocks bitch

man i love that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So funny that Goldberg was pouring sweat after taking just one F5 :westbrook5


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Seriously, he's doing a discus forearm as a finish?

It looks good but enough of these STRIKERZ finishes. Aries has so much shit in his arsenal, surely we can do better.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> I hate Roman and I'm more interested in what AJ and Jericho are doing :draper2
> 
> It's just a weak excuse Roman marks come up to defend his reactions.
> 
> ...


I bitch about Stephanie every time she's on screen. Doesn't mean I'm "invested". I want her to go the fuck away.

I don't really feel like that on Reigns, but that "ur talkin' bout him tho" stuff is hogwash.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

the casuals will lose their shit when lesnar beats goldberg in a few minutes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad. Vince has chosen Roman and he is not changing him as "the guy" for a LONG LONG time.
> 
> Maybe you should become a Roman fan. Dead serious


 Roman not getting over has left the door for FOTC open. 

Only a matter of time before THE GUY emerges and connects with all demos and takes Johnny boys throne :cena


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Mysterio is free in June .... Now that would be an amazing get for Vince and 205
> 
> Neville vs Rey
> Rey vs Aries
> ...


Doesn't Rey have to wait until all of the episodes he taped for Lucha Underground have aired? Or has that happen already?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Three weeks out for Wrestlemania and Titus Oneal vs Big Show main events?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Mysterio is free in June .... Now that would be an amazing get for Vince and 205
> 
> Neville vs Rey
> Rey vs Aries
> ...


I haven't seen him wrestle since he left WWE. Can he still go? If so, I'm all about him coming back as a cruiserweight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Aries Spinning Elbow would look SO much better if he performed it the way he does in WWE 2K17


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad. Vince has chosen Roman and he is not changing him as "the guy" for a LONG LONG time.
> 
> Maybe you should become a Roman fan. Dead serious


Yeah you're definitely worse than that other idiot


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EVIL EMMA!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bring back that sexy, badazz version of Emma.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Three weeks out for Wrestlemania and Titus Oneal vs Big Show main events?


damn why did you remind me of that match. :crying:
i hope it lasts 1 minute.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> Ready? Like it's NEVER been seen before, you gotta watch.......
> 
> 
> Jax vs. Banks


Well, gotta catch up to that, ahem, "story" after Sasha botched the finish at Fastlane.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Regardless of whatever the hell they're doing with Emma... she's damn good to look at. :homer


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Emma? When they started teasing her return, I was still watching Raw on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Gainn said:


> I've decided Reigns megapush is just a ploy..
> 
> They're deliberately making people hate him so they can use that to get other people over..


:heyman5 :like


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Corey Graves.. "Are we seriously doing this again?"

Line of the night, hands down, no contest.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show and Titus :lol

Thank god no Big Show and Shaq :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Roman not getting over has left the door for FOTC open.
> 
> Only a matter of time before THE GUY emerges and connects with all demos and takes Johnny boys throne :cena


and thats gonna be Roman people because people like you focus more on him than your favorites. You play right into Vinny macs hands. Every single time. Its amazing how man people who boo Roman fall into Vinces trap.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if Emma will interfere in Bayley and Nia Jax's match?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here we go with this sh*t again, you know Emma is in New York, you could easily use her but nope, better present vignettes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Graves: "Are we really doing of this again?"

:evans at Corey being a mind reader.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This show is hot garbage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol even Graves is now getting tired of the Emma vignette's, dude was marking out for months saying he could wait forever.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Doin' jobs
Doin' jobs
Doin' lots and lots of jobs


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> Ready? Like it's NEVER been seen before, you gotta watch.......
> 
> 
> Jax vs. Banks


Well, gotta catch up to that, ahem, "story" after Sasha botched the finish at Fastlane.

:draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I'm still buzzing after that HBK appearance. What a fucking pop.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So, Shaq is a no-go for WM?

Color me disappointed.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Soon...* :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Titus, Jinder or Dana...

who do we want fired the most?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> and thats gonna be Roman people because people like you focus more on him than your favorites. You play right into Vinny macs hands. Every single time. Its amazing how man people who boo Roman fall into Vinces trap.


 I focus more on Roman than AJ? 

Are you fucking kidding me :lmao

You know I hate Balor too? I'm invested in that dweeb too? :lmao

Roman marks like yourself are delusional af.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just thought I'd remind everyone that Mania is 20 days away.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL after that Emma video, "we're not doing this AGAIN, are we?" :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder who came up with the whole TITUS BRAND thing?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> I haven't seen him wrestle since he left WWE. Can he still go? If so, I'm all about him coming back as a cruiserweight.


You should watch his time in Lucha Underground! Like right now, it would serve you so much better than watching this!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn had forgotten about Show/Titus match...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Mysterio is free in June .... Now that would be an amazing get for Vince and 205
> 
> Neville vs Rey
> Rey vs Aries
> ...


What about bringing back Paul London, Super Crazy, Evan Bourne for the division.


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> I hate Roman and I'm more interested in what AJ and Jericho are doing :draper2
> 
> It's just a weak excuse Roman marks come up to defend his reactions.
> 
> ...


From what you write, I doubt you enjoy Styles more than you enjoy hating Reigns.
lol I bet you fap everytime you get Roman getting booed.

Admit it, you love to hate the guy and you love when he gets booed, because for some reason that shit seems to fill your empty heart. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> Just thought I'd remind everyone that Mania is 20 days away.


I hope you are excited! :grin2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Titus looks a little like Shaq right Vince? I mean they're both black so yeah it works, nice way of showing what you think of Shaq turning you down.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> You should watch his time in Lucha Underground! Like right now, it would serve you so much better than watching this!


I can't find it anywhere, was waiting for the Nextflix thing to pan out. I'll try and specifically look up some of his stuff though.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i was hoping for finn balor to come back tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can Mick fire Stephanie?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So I wonder if we're going to get anything for the Rollins/HHH feud tonight?...


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

SureUmm said:


> I can't find it anywhere, was waiting for the Nextflix thing to pan out. I'll try and specifically look up some of his stuff though.


On Netflix Wednesday!!! Can't fucking wait


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> You know I hate Balor too? I'm invested in that dweeb too?
> 
> Roman marks like yourself are delusional af.


You are actually. Just like Reigns you focus a lot of your energy on Balor too. Its gonna be just like Roman with Balor. 


The only ones delusional are the ones who think booing Reigns constantly will get him to go away. It only makes his spotlight bigger.


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Yeah you're definitely worse than that other idiot


its stone hot, dont expect any groundbreaking troll tactics anytime soon lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So I wonder if we're going to get anything for the Rollins/HHH feud tonight?...


:lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So I wonder if we're going to get anything for the Rollins/HHH feud tonight?...


They put it in the preview but they haven't announced anything on the show so I wonder if they are doing anything.

Balor is supposedly backstage so I wonder if they do something with him as well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RexZevenn said:


> From what you write, I doubt you enjoy Styles more than you enjoy hating Reigns.
> lol I bet you fap everytime you get Roman getting booed.
> 
> Admit it, you love to hate the guy and you love when he gets booed, because for some reason that shit seems to fill your empty heart. :lol


 Well you obviously haven't seen my posts.

Majority of my posts are on AJ and Kenny (60-75%), with the hate for Roman and Balor split.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here it goes... Sasha's planting those heel turn seeds.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh wait there is a Bayley/Nia match next...ugh...fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm just waiting for Sasha to turn on Bayley and then it doesn't happen. WHEN?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They put it in the preview but they haven't announced anything on the show so I wonder if they are doing anything.
> 
> Balor is supposedly backstage so I wonder if they do something with him as well.


I heard a few people say they saw Rollins in Detroit this morning too. So we'll have to see. But given the show is almost over, no idea what they will do.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mick foley fires braun strowman


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What about bringing back Paul London, Super Crazy, Evan Bourne for the division.


And while we're at it, why not exhume Dean Malenko and Ultimo Dragon? I bet they can still go.

Fuck, at least keep the part-timeritis from the cruiserweights, who by Definition should be agile!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So I wonder if we're going to get anything for the Rollins/HHH feud tonight?...


probably no which is sad :/


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mick firing somebody is the main event of Raw, I guess? This is what is main eventing Raw 3 shows out from Mania lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Mick firing somebody is the main event of Raw, I guess? This is what is main eventing Raw 3 shows out from Mania lol.


Raw booking in a nutshell. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Shawn can make an appearance on RAW tonight, who has nothing to do with WM this year, at least from a match standpoint, but Taker can't, when he's actually in a match?

:mj4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe it will be a fatal 5 way for the Raw womens title?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So I wonder if we're going to get anything for the Rollins/HHH feud tonight?...


Seth Pedigrees Steph and then Foley fires him so Triple H will have to rehire only for Seth to say he wants a match with Triple H and if he wins Triple H will retire.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> probably no which is sad :/


Never say never.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What about bringing back Paul London, Super Crazy, Evan Bourne for the division.


London is crazy, Crazy is probably fat as fuck, and I think Bourne's still in Japanese jail for taking weed on a plane :mj2


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Calling it now Mick won't fire anyone so Steph will fire him. Garbage main event if thats what they actually go for.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> They put it in the preview but they haven't announced anything on the show so I wonder if they are doing anything.
> 
> Balor is supposedly backstage so I wonder if they do something with him as well.


Naaaah, why should they do something? Wrestlemania is 20 days away, plenty of time to get this rolling!

fpalm fpalm

I really think you could watch the last Raw before Wrestlemania only and not lose a bit of interest.
24 writers.
TWENTY FOUR!


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Well you obviously haven't seen me post here much.
> 
> Majority of my posts are on AJ and Kenny (60-75%), with the hate for Roman and Balor split.


Broh you don't even care to deny the that you hate some individuals and you waste big part of your time talking about those who you "aren't invested in".

You have some big mental problems, as many Reigns haters on here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's funny they call the Mania stadium the Citrus Bowl, when that isn't it's name anymore officially :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> I can't find it anywhere, was waiting for the Nextflix thing to pan out. I'll try and specifically look up some of his stuff though.


El Rey is running fan favorites on Wed nights, LU is on ITunes at last I heard.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

spagbol said:


> Calling it now Mick won't fire anyone so Steph will fire him. Garbage main event if thats what they actually go for.


Yeah they make this shit so god damn predictable, they might as well have signs holding them telling us in bold letters whats gonna happen.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I've seen too much of Micheal Cole tonight


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'M SO EXCITED FOR MANIA!!! :cheer:mark:grin2:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't believe that this WrestleMania is going to be SEVEN fucking hours. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It is, it was and will always be the Undertaker's yard, WWE.

If I didn't know any better, i'd swear they were turning Roman heel.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Such a stack WM card.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Gimme the green light


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, Shawn can make an appearance on RAW tonight, who has nothing to do with WM this year, at least from a match standpoint, but Taker can't, when he's actually in a match?
> 
> :mj4


Another reason Taker needs to retire. He insists on doing one match a year now. At least make the effort to participate in the build up. The least he can do.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> I can't believe that this WrestleMania is going to be SEVEN fucking hours. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Just don't watch the pre-show. I sure as shit ain't.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> I can't believe that this WrestleMania is going to be SEVEN fucking hours. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Is that from THE FIRST BELL? Boy, nobody better be getting their ringtime shorted.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So I think I need Chris's jacket. STUDS EVERYWHERE ON IT!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cause i'm ready to go.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Raw without Jericho is going to be dire. This show is going to miss him something fierce.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tom "face fuck" Phillips.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i thought he was Tom Philips as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phillips :buried

:lmao

You knew it was coming sooner or later.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Is Bayley vs Nia the main event?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jericho... :lmao 

I fucking love him!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE LIST IS ALIVE AND WELL !!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad. Vince has chosen Roman and he is not changing him as "the guy" for a LONG LONG time.
> 
> Maybe you should become a Roman fan. Dead serious


I don't get your position. Are you saying because Vince choose Roman as is chosen one. Fans who are not casuals and/or woman. Should just accept it? Yeah that's going to happen :lol. Especially seeing Roman has glaringly obvious deficiencies. His booking for one is damn awkward. He's not over for one. He's not John Cena. He Doesent have the marketability not the fanbase to generate that amount of fanfare. The only thing they can do is turn him heel. That way it appeases the smarks. His push is manufactured. So a lot of it is not Romana fault. But he well never recover from 2015 Rumble. And not nring built in Midcard. Now the hbk sequence. WWE are clueless what to do with Roman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how Jericho changed from heel to face and kept the same gimmick.:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE LIST RETURNS :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> I can't believe that this WrestleMania is going to be SEVEN fucking hours. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Two hour preshow, two matches, 6 New Day Segments, 30 commercials.

:gtfo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Jericho :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I like how Jericho is still heelish like despite KO turning on him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

IT'S BAYLEY YOU GUYS!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The list!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE LIST IS ALIVE AND WELL!!! roud :WOO


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> Is Bayley vs Nia the main event?


nah


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The list! :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Revenge of Jericho :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That interviewer is awful, it is like he is a robot or something, no clue how to play off what Jericho is doing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:bayley2


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

nice to see the list again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JeriGOAT striking again, that was awesome

If this was the Attitude Era he would have said "Go Face f*ck someone" :lol


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Corey spitting fire. Lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Strategize said:


> nah


What else is left?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> IT'S BAYLEY YOU GUYS!!!!


BOOO!!! I can't stand this annoying moron


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Irrelevant said:


> Is Bayley vs Nia the main event?


The Foley stuff is coming.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So did Family Guy or whoever uses the wacky inflatable arm waving tube men threaten to sue them if they keep calling them that? Is that the reason for the lame name change to Bayley Buddies?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jojo is sexy af :homer


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well this should be a short match. Given the theme of tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Jericho hasn't changed at all even though he's turned face now :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> What else is left?


Foley firing someone.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

“The thing you both have in common is the only meaningful relationship you’ve had is with inflatable people.”

Corey Fucking Graves everybody.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE LIST IS BACK! ALL THEM FEELS! roud roud roud


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jericho's the best. I can't believe how well he's done on this run.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Revenge of Jericho... Pay him back, man...........................


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still hate that close-up of Nia at the start of her entrance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So if Nia wins here she gets added to the Mania match?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know guys, Nia is not like most girls


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> London is crazy, Crazy is probably fat as fuck, and I think Bourne's still in Japanese jail for taking weed on a plane :mj2


What's Spike, Chavo and Nunzio doing?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wonder how long it takes Nia Jax to put on that latex bodysuit?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I know this is sappy but I'm so happy for Bayley, to see where she started in NXT to now, I'm proud of her. I'm so happy that she gets to be the RAW Women's Champion going into Mania! :grin2: Of course I'm proud of the other Horsewomen but Bayley is my favorite.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So did Family Guy or whoever uses the wacky inflatable arm waving tube men threaten to sue them if they keep calling them that? Is that the reason for the lame name change to Bayley Buddies?


I don't know, but WWE doesn't need a lawsuit threat to make them do something lame.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Graves wit the line of the night about Saxton, relationships and Inflatable dolls


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This has always bothered me by Nia kind of looks like Chyna to me in the face. Idk why fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> I don't get your position. Are you saying because Vince choose Roman as is chosen one. Fans who are not casuals and/or woman. Should just accept it? Yeah that's going to happen. Especially seeing Roman has glaringly obvious deficiencies. His booking for one is damn awkward. *He's not over for one.* He's not John Cena. He Doesent have the marketability not the fanbase to generate that amount of fanfare. The only thing they can do is turn him heel. That way it appeases the smarks. His push is manufactured. So a lot of it is not Romana fault. But he well never recover from 2015 Rumble. And not nring built in Midcard. Now the hbk sequence. WWE are clueless what to do with Roman.


not true. He's over big with women and kids who are a huge part of the audience, is a top merch sell, and gets the biggest reaction on Raw good or bad. In a way he is just like Cena maybe not on the same level cause well Cena is on another level on his own. 

When I say smarks should accept i said it cause I really do think there could be serious mental damage just due to how some get so worked up for him. I have never seen smarks get so worked up over someone like this before.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Foley firing someone.


Oh I was thinking match wise.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> You know guys, Nia is not like most girls


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Nia got down to Natalya's size, she might just be bae baaae numba twoooooo! 

She's bae bae number two
'Cause the first (JoJo) one she don't really
Seem like she know what to do
She's bae bae number two
And I know you like it freaky
So I am gonna give it to you


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> You know guys, Nia is not like most girls


OMG are you serious??? I had no idea  :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> BOOO!!! I can't stand this annoying moron


:vincecry:rude:andre



I thought you were my friend dude. HOW COULD YOU!!!?!


:no










:wink2:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So we not gonna get any kind of build for Rollins/Triple H this week at all? its one of the big matches at WM and they've completely ignored it this week with just 20 days till WM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So we not gonna get any kind of build for Rollins/Triple H this week at all? its one of the big matches at WM and they've completely ignored it this week with just 20 days till WM.


 Think the match is off, it will probably be a brawl.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SureUmm said:


> I haven't seen him wrestle since he left WWE. Can he still go? If so, I'm all about him coming back as a cruiserweight.


Yeah he can. Him and Chavo had a good one in LU


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God everyone of Nia's matches are the same, she beats on the smaller woman the entire match, uses lots of rest holds, the smaller woman tries to endure and make a comeback near the end.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I still don't think they know exactly what's gonna happen with Seth and Hunter. 

More and more I think they're gonna just end up doing a brawl or some kind of angle. Rollins is a huge part of the future they aren't gonna risk him if there's any chance of another injury.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Women's Division on RAW is on life support, same matches over and over for the whole duration of the brand split.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I still don't think HHH vs. Rollins actually happens.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder if "sweet" lil Bayley had to give up the goods for her the title push...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha's about to run out there.

Or not never mind.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yet another total crap finish


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Nia disqualified for kicking too much ass.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Small amount of success? She has beaten her with that move lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So summing it all up for a three hour block three weeks away: the "big four" for Raw is Taker/Reigns, Goldy/Lesnar, HHH/Rollins and Owens/Jericho. Three hours yielded just a sliver of development for Taker/Reigns (and I mean a tiny sliver), zero for Goldy/Lesnar, zero for HHH/Rollins and on the one positive some development/preview for more with Owens/Jericho.

Not a good look.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well this show has been nothing but an abortion


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, can we get to the Foley segment already?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Joe88 said:


> Doesn't Rey have to wait until all of the episodes he taped for Lucha Underground have aired? Or has that happen already?


Konnan has said Rey is free in June. He doesn't have to wait like the others because of how his dfeal is worded. HE didn't have a Puma deal basically


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

3 weeks to mania and this is the shit show we are given? I just dont get it lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rollins vs HHH is gonna happen. The storyline is gonna be if Seth can make it to WM or not. Come WM he will make it and face HHH.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does Nia have those ruffles on the sides of her gear? They look silly and out of place :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goodbye Mick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Bayley please start wearing more revealing ring gear? Something like Maria's attire would be nice


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Shit Finish, Shit Match, Shit Bookings, Shit Show.........

Anyone else seeing a pattern here? #WWELogic


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can it please be Tuesday?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bye-Bye Mick.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Bayley does not have the assets that Maria does to wear outfits like that


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nia hasn't taken a bump in months.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder if Foley will end up being fired.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Mick goes, I am genuinely worried about who they'll have Steph pick to replace him :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully the builds for the SD side WM will be a lot better tomorrow..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> Bayley does not have the assets that Maria does to wear outfits like that


Bayley's ass would like a word... :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha didn't help Bayley? Yep, the turn is soon. She gives no fucks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> I wonder if Foley will end up being fired.


Seems like that's what will happen. He either fires himself or Steph fires him after he refuses to fire someone.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> Shit Finish, Shit Match, Shit Bookings, Shit Show.........
> 
> Anyone else seeing a pattern here? #WWELogic


I see the pattern that they don't care anymore.
Fastlane rendered half the roster and storylines completely useless.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Mick goes, I am genuinely worried about who they'll have Steph pick to replace him :lol


It's Kurt angle


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Seems like that's what will happen. He either fires himself or Steph fires him after he refuses to fire someone.


And this is what is ending Raw... :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Highlight reel with KO next week in Brookyln.

:mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Seems like that's what will happen. He either fires himself or Steph fires him after he refuses to fire someone.


So predictable it's scary.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Goodbye Mick.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Bayley please start wearing more revealing ring gear? Something like Maria's attire would be nice


I think they could if she ever turned heel. It would be weird seeing Bayley wear something like that, it would definitely take some getting used to. I don't think they would have her dress like that as a face though since it wouldn't match her character.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh jesus chrst, braun vs roman next week


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Braun probably wins next week. Probably.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Taroostyles said:


> Bayley does not have the assets that Maria does to wear outfits like that


Lol have you seen Bayley's ass?

















I think shes got more than enough assests to pull that attire off.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

SpikeDudley said:


> It's Kurt angle


I can't imagine Kurt getting emasculated by Stephanie


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun/Reigns again.

:lmao

So much for the heel turn, too.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Bayley please start wearing more revealing ring gear? Something like Maria's attire would be nice


:lmao Kinda contradicts her whole gimmick don't ya think?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh boy. Reigns goes over again next week.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Strowman going to do the job... again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No DQ? Nothing? Lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The worst thing about this Mick segment is that we have to see more of Steph. Boo!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What about bringing back Paul London, Super Crazy, Evan Bourne for the division.


London works for LU, is a dick, and he has heat. 
SCrazy works for Crash with Konnan 
Bourne has a mangled foot and screwed WWE over, and more so Kofi with his mojo addictions 


I would be interested in Rey, promoting Itami and DIY to the show from NXT, getting a vet like Scotty 2 Hotty to be an agent, bring in Waltman to replace Aries as a commentator, and then introduce new belts. A set of tag or trios belts gets more people on TV and allows them to fully use the others 

- Metalik, Tozawa, Cedric, Tajiri, Neese, Dar, Gallagher, Dorado Kendrick, TJP, Swann, Ali, Daivari, Neese, Gulak, Aries, Neville, Mysterio, Itami, Ciampa, Gargano 

That roster works for me with Waltman commentating or serving as an authority figure. I think Scotty 2 Hotty would make an interesting agent because he is their size but he knows how to work a WWE crowd and get them invested in you, which a lot of these guys have struggled with outside Full Sail, ROH atmospheres


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

punk chants yasss


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman gonna beat Strowman again next week cause he is Roman Reigns Recognize


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman about to bury Strowman again next week


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

no more CM Punk chants, plz


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

mick foley will either fire mankind cactus jack or dude love.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Stephanie always try so hard to sound like Vince when she's introducing something/someone...it's so bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph is immune to the CM Punk chants.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goodbye Foley, also after this train wreck of a RAW. I wonder if I should even waste my time and money buying tix to RAW when it comes to Columbus, Ohio in April...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Foley fires Foley


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fark Strowman bury that jobbers ass


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Fire himself!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the suspense Foley


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man for sometime now, Corey Graves has been giving me these vibes that I couldn't figure out until now.

I think Corey Graves is ....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Irrelevant said:


> :lmao Kinda contradicts her whole gimmick don't ya think?


I'd be completely fine with her contradicting her gimmick if she wore that man.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just hurry up with it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Better Raw show? Is he going to fire Vince?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahhaaha you where right


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder what this angle is leading to.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Firing your own boss. Wish I could do that


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

YES!!! :mark: THAT POP!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Like if anyone can fire his boss


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Mick's mic work is stuck in scream mode. Has been for a year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuck yes Mick, finally standing up to Steph!!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Best promo mic in years


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This will lead to Foley getting fired.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Foley with the all lives matter angle.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

YASSSS HHHH KICKING FOLEYS ASS PRE RUMBLE 2000


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, Stephanie is a plague to the on screen product to be honest


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Bringing up HHH again?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uh oh.... Mick Foley vs Strowman coming soon.... or Mick for Joe.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Why doesn't Vince come out?

Triple H works too.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mick used to be a master at voice inflection. Mick has been in full Hogan mode this whole gm run :maury: :maury :maury


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaaaaasss :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Wonder what this angle is leading to.


His first name is Kurt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh oh, Trips is here :trips


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Wonder what this *angle* is leading to.


You answered it. :HHH2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shawn upstages HHH once again :lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Mick's mic work is stuck in scream mode. Has been for a year.


I'd scream too if I were stuck in the nut house #WWELogic


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

KING OF KINGS IS HERE!!!! Bow down :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Triple H could slap a baby and would still be a face at this point


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This is so dumb. Them doing this while standing in the middle of the ring. No creativity to do this some place backstage.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mick's about to get killed..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh dear..... where is this going?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit a Foley/Triple H face off for the first time in years! This is gonna be good.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mick is tired of Stephanie's crap but yeah I don't think you can fire your own boss lol!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Foley getting fired.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I think Rollins might actually show up too!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh boy.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More Authority? YAY


Said no one


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mase at that twist.

Oh wow, @THE HAITCH is on TV to bury that cuck Foley. :trips2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Quick some one get the kids from Scooby Doo I feel like their about to solve a mystery


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SETH PLEASE COME OUT!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Best-case scenario for Mick: "Holy Foley fucking sucked." :trips2

Worst-case scenario for Mick:


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd be completely fine with her contradicting her gimmick if she wore that man.


It'd be so hard to get used to lol. Cute, innocent Bayley who hugs everyone and inspires little girls all over the world walking around showing excessive T&A.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph's face lol :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Foley is on fire tonight


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

lmao he got a cheap pop too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That shit was funny :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This seems personal....iono..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ya know it's funny - HHH (Every promo, every interview)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Working at the future = putting Undertaker over every year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CM Punk chants :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cm Punk :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, CM Punk chants.. Just stop.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

CM Punk chants... :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fucking CM Punk chants.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH is so immune to Punk chants


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CM Punk chants...Trips ignoring it. :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HHH got shook by the CM Punk chants for a second. :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Working on the future by having Lesnar vs Goldberg :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't want pathetic "has beens"? Your champion is one lol

And Steph doesn't have a big heart, those are big implants


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm hoping Rollins is here


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This seems personal


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This is coming off really personal


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

The temperature is rising in the ring.


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Talking segment to end Raw zzzz


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

HHH is so mean! He is such a heel!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is intense


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Its this setting up Kurt Angle as GM?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This segment is terrible.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

HHH is such a jerk :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She doesn't want to be sh*t lol, HHH doesn't watch Holy Foley confirmed

And Noelle is dating a freaking clown, she already has ruined her life lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HHH is fucking brutal..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Really enjoying the sheer level of dickery that Haitch is exuding. :trips3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man dis dat BULLLLLLLLLLLLSHIEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

They are going off on each other tonight dang!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:tripsscust

Jump monkey


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor returning


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

HHH. Woah, just take it easy man.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HHH and Miz would be a good promo


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BREAK OUT THE FUCKING SHOVELS, TRIPS! hh hh hh hh hh


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Omg Mr. Socko :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SOCKO!!! :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think Mick wil care if he gets fired now, it was probably worth it :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Mick better call Cactus Jack, Dude Love, Mankind....hell call Terry Funk and Chainsaw Charlie too because Trips just tried to shove his balls down Mick's throat.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MR. SOCKO!!! :surprise:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Socko! :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was I the only one hoping he would do mr socko to steph?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph in leather pants = wens3


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

HHH vs foley at WM?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haven't seen Socko in forever


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Stephanie's big phat ass and monster heavy tits, look fukin phoenominal!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cue Seth.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Best segment RAW has had in ages!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

do these guys fine each other or since they're attacking non SETHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It is 2000 all over again damn it, and I loved their wars, so I'm torn. I know Foley can't go, but I want to see them mix it up


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking Socko... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The Claw... I marked.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

:mark:SETH!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That Rollins pop :tucky


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rollins/HHH at WM is a thing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Tiny Seth!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Rollins stay yo crippled ass home bro :booklel


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SETH!!!! :rollins


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

is this 2000?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dat pop!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SETH FREAKING ROLLINS !!! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rolllins attack ... Joe attacks ... Balor saves please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boi Rollins!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark: ABOUT TIME


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

YESSSS!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Beloved wrestler does something cool and gets punched in the cock by Steph.

Pretty much sums up WWE.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rollins moving like nothing happened!!!!!! Its happening match is on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Haitch and Steph beat up one gimp and are gonna do the same to another one? :lol

Whoops, nevermind. :mase


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Cole whose here?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Seth looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That kingslayer shirt omg


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

YES!!!! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like Seth is feeling fine!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was pretty dope.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!! Seth's knee is fine and the match is going ahead! So fucking happy right now :woo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, that answers the question if he'll be ready at WM :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OH SHIT! Rollins is good to go then? Was this injury a work?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT CHANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Crossfit Jesus has risen again.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Injury wasnt as bad as it seemed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a fucking ending! :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Triple H is doing a good job making Seth a made man in these streets


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Back and with a new "kingslayer" tshirf. Don't let that fool you into the fact they're foreshadowing


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and boom goes his knee


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao so much for the babyface return. :trips3


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

curbstomp pls


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit this segment is long...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This was a pleasant turn of events. Only thing better would have been Foley reverting into Mankind.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

im watching this late but did i just witness the seed planted to a roman heel turn? about time shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait was he going for a curb stomp there?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is awesome


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HHH still jacked.. Alittle squishy but jacked


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This is all building up so well for when Rollins goes over HHH at Mania.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

His knee must be 100% because Trips is working the sh*t out of it :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Trips could break out the Indian Deathlock again here


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Has Triple H been learning submissions?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

playing up the injury angle like HHH did with Bryan


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So. Many. Curb Stomp. Opportunities.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jesus I think HHH is in even better shape than last Mania.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at HHH taking T.J. Perkins' finisher and using it on Seth.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Haven't seen trips break out the indian deathlock since before he tore his first quad ... HE used to that and a badass dragon sleeper


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another painfully long HHH segment where he inserts himself as the man on the RTWM...

The ego of this guy...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I swear HHH hasn't done this move since he jobbed out to Alex Wright back in the day.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Great last segment, the rest was trash


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright get HHH of knee


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crickets

PLease go away forever. Stop trying to force highlight reels for your next DVD when you claim you're as good as rock/Austin


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT HEAT DOE!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

And with that, Wrestlemania has gotten 15x better. Good job Raw creative. Simple yet effective.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well fuck his knee has to be 100% and this whole injury thing had to be a work if he's going at his knee this hard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's a way to get HHH booed and Seth more sympathy.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment went from a trainwreck to awesomeness.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Eventually... 

THEY ALL FALL TO THE KING. :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :evans at HHH taking T.J. Perkins' finisher and using it on Seth.


He should've dabbed


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Now THAT was a badass segment. So much better than their last one. From the Foley stuff to HHH coming out to Seths return to HHH destroying his leg, everything about it was perfect. I may be in the minority, but I am really digging this road to Wrestlemania


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

For a second there I thought Mick was going to give the mandible claw to Steph, that would of been great!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :evans at HHH taking T.J. Perkins' finisher and using it on Seth.


Trips was using the deathlock in 2000 and 2001 along with the dragon sleeper (taker used it in 02) back when tjp was going on joy rides from the playground with Kendrick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Truly amazing ending. :banderas


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dana Brooke turning on Charlotte Flair

- Kevin Owens's promo

- Kevin Owens/Samoa Joe vs Sami Zayn/Chris Jericho post-match attack

- Roman Reigns/Shawn Michaels/Braun Strowman segment + attack (HBK's surprise appearance :mark

- Chris Jericho backstage interview

- Stephanie McMahon/Mick Foley/Triple H/Seth Rollins closing segment + brawl


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Rollins deserved that


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That also would have been perfect for a Balor return if they had KO and Joe come out too


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Think it goes WITHOUT saying......

ONE good/great segment DOES NOT make up for the other BAD segments that hamstringed this RAW, this RAW 20 days away from the BIG SHOW.....WrestleMania....and we get this......

#SaveMeSmackdown your my ONLY hope


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> Crickets
> 
> PLease go away forever. Stop trying to force highlight reels for your next DVD when you claim you're as good as rock/Austin


 Bryan, Roman and now Seth. This MOFO overbooks the hell out of his own segments so he lives up to the name of King of Kings...

The segment must have gone on for close to 30 minutes fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great Raw tonight. Many WM storylines further progressed tonight


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least we know the match is on with HHH and Seth at Mania. Great way for Hunter to get heat and Seth sympathy as a babyface. Can't wait for their match!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It is a shame WWE have done sucha horrible job of creating stars that they still gotta use guys like Triple H and Undertaker to make their RTWM feel big.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Haven't seen trips break out the indian deathlock since before he tore his first quad ... HE used to that and a badass dragon sleeper


he used it last year


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Last segment was the only good part about the entire show.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

That segment ended good. Triple H is the man.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I watched bits and pieces of RAW all night, did Finn not make his return? they show him in buffalo at a live event and then don't have him return on RAW? lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was one of hell of a sell from Rollins, I legit think he is injured again


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The moment I marked










:banderas


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I think it's a mistake to not have Seth just get one up on Triple H this week, then save that for next week. Sometimes you just have to let the fans be happy to end the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was hilarious. Seth came back in true babyface fashion and still got his ass beat. Nice babyface return.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wwetna1 said:


> Lumpy McRighteous said:
> 
> 
> > at HHH taking T.J. Perkins' finisher and using it on Seth.
> ...


Yeah people forget that Triple H has a very broad moveset but he has stated in a number of interviews that he chooses to use a limited moveset for greater effect and impact.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Best part of the night for me was BRAUN acting like a train and running through Reigns, sending him flying down the ramp and into the barricade!:mark:

Fuckin' brilliant!:woo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> So. Many. Curb Stomp. Opportunities.


Foreshadowing, it's coming holmes!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome ending. Can't wait for :rollins2 :trips


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fuck. Say what you want about trips but the guy BRINGS IT. Jacked seths knee up, even after he got beat up he waited outside the ring, caught his breath, and went in looking to do damage and DID! Ego maniac and all he is one of the greats and what we are missing with today's roster.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My excitement for Mania just went up about 100 levels :lol

OMG when Seth's music hit :mark: I shouted out loud and jumped up :lmao Great moment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So do we all think this injury was all a work now? I mean it had to be if Trips was targeting his knee like that, surely they wouldn't risk further injury if he had even a slight injury to his knee would they?


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah ok. That main event segment was better than I thought it would be. The only part I didn't like was Steph incapacitating Foley physically. I know it was a low blow but cmon, how long did that keep him down for? Could of had hunter start to beat him down after to have it make more sense but no. Have to have Stephanie go over the men, even physically. I'm probably looking to far in to it but years of Steph never getting comeuppance will do that to you. Other than that good segment.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> That was hilarious. Seth came back in true babyface fashion and still got his ass beat. Nice babyface return.


Seriously. He even fooled Triple H with the crutch gambit. But Triple H, being a badass genius, just readjusted and fucked him up.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> Crickets
> 
> PLease go away forever. Stop trying to force highlight reels for your next DVD when you claim you're as good as rock/Austin


um we must have been watching different things.. I heard massive heat for HHH and massive cheers for rollins (something that has rarely happened during his face run)

Just shows how good of a heel triple h is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK and Seth stealing the fucking show tonight.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Foreshadowing, it's coming holmes!


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

MrWrestlingFan said:


> Now THAT was a badass segment. So much better than their last one. From the Foley stuff to HHH coming out to Seths return to HHH destroying his leg, everything about it was perfect. I may be in the minority, but I am really digging this road to Wrestlemania


The last two weeks they have sold me. Hope it keeps up. Tonight's last segment completely ruled!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That was hilarious. Seth came back in true babyface fashion and still got his ass beat. Nice babyface return.


 It was a good segment but surely I'm not the only one getting tired of seeing HHH book himself in segments like this. It's so cringey and makes you question how big of an ego the guy has.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So do we all think this injury was all a work now? I mean it had to be if Trips was targeting his knee like that, surely they wouldn't risk further injury if he had even a slight injury to his knee would they?


maybe it wasnt as injured as it was reported


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm surprised they had HHH work Seth's injured knee was hard tonight though. Given he probably got cleared maybe a week or this week. But I am looking forward to their match at Mania for sure now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> um we must have been watching different things.. I heard massive heat for HHH and massive cheers for rollins (something that has rarely happened during his face run)
> 
> Just shows how good of a heel triple h is.


Seriously. No idea what that dude is crying about. That was extremely well executed.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I think he hurt the knee a bit, but not as bad as they let on.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone else hear a slight tweak to Rollins' theme when he dropped his crutch?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> It was a good segment but surely I'm not the only one getting tired of seeing HHH book himself in segments like this. It's so cringey and makes you question how big of an ego the guy has.


If Trips could've just rolled up the ramp looking like he's seen a ghost while people chanted for Rollins, that would've sold things so much better than "oh okay, I get it. I'm gonna beat you up now." He had to make it about himself.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope when he goes to beat triple h at mania, he does it with the curb stomp


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

Seth good to go for mania :rollins

Would have preferred he won the segment and that happened next week, but it makes sense that H would come out on top if they do a has seth come back early thing. Who gives a shit about the logic though, this is all so personal their Mania match could be amazing.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Anyone else hear a slight tweak to Rollins' theme when he dropped his crutch?


Yeah thought that myself, maybe we'll be getting his new theme at WM?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH was perfect tonight. Man is such a good heel. I hope he continues to wrestle as a special attraction for as long as he likes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg do you guys think we could actually see him finish Triple H off with a Curb Stomp at WM? Cause it really looked like he was teasing the Curb Stomp there near the end, Trips was on his knees and Rollins went and bounced off the ropes, only one move he could have been going for.

It'll be so fucking lame if he uses the Pedigree to beat Triple H, surely they know he can't do that, that would be fucking dreadful. Either end the match with a Curb Stomp and shocking everyone, or bust out a brand new finisher, just not the fucking Pedigree.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Would have liked it if the segment had ended with Rollins hitting Trips with a Pedigree, but other than that it was freaking awesome.

Still, I would have liked to see Rollins come out on top during this segment, then have Triple H proceed to get the upper hand over the next couple of weeks.

Minor complaint though. Glad to see that Seth is okay and that the match at 'Mania seems to be on.

:mark: ed like fuck when he dropped the crutch!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, JBL burying the hell out of the entire roster

"We didn't need Goldberg in the Attitude Era when we had the Rock, Stone Cold, etc, but we need him now"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas




















And to make it O-FI-CI-AL!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

At this point I'm the fool for continuing to watch this shit. 

Somebody needs to test his big fucking nose for steroids.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> The moment I marked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff :mark:


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Triple H is looking in great shape leading up to Mania. Seth looking a bit small, but will be more agile. Should be a great match. 

I just wish it was Steph receiving Mr. Socko treatment and not hunter lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Trips was using the deathlock in 2000 and 2001 along with the dragon sleeper (taker used it in 02) back when tjp was going on joy rides from the playground with Kendrick


Perkins' finisher is a kneebar, not an Indian deathlock, though.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Would have liked it if the segment had ended with Rollins hitting Trips with a Pedigree, but other than that it was freaking awesome.
> 
> Still, I would have liked to see Rollins come out on top during this segment, then have Triple H proceed to get the upper hand over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Agreed with all that but I don't know if it's a minor thing. That could've been an all-time memorable moment that was all about Seth, like Hall of Fame induction video package type shit.

It's times like these where WWE is so frustrating. When they do get it right it's magic, but there's always a little ego thing going on that keeps talents from shining as bright as they could.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

I think that was Rollins getting written off. Its gonna be Balor vs HHH at wrestlemania


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MisterK said:


> I think that was Rollins getting written off. Its gonna be Balor vs HHH at wrestlemania


You gotta be crazy to think that, no way are they teasing Rollins being healthy, dropping the crutch getting everyone excited thinking the match is on, just to announce that its off and he gets replaced with Balor who has no beef with Triple H or any kind of history with him.

Also i seriously doubt they would have had Triple H beat the shit out of his knee like that if he was in such bad shape that the match was called off. No way they'd risk Rollins health that way, his knee has to be 100% for Trips to go at it like he did.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

MisterK said:


> I think that was Rollins getting written off. Its gonna be Balor vs HHH at wrestlemania


Nah, I doubt it. They have put way too much hype and work into the Hunter/Seth feud. It has gotten so many attention from the crowd and Seth is obviously not injured anymore. There is no way HHH would of been working his knee like that if it was in such horrible shape.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

MisterK said:


> I think that was Rollins getting written off. Its gonna be Balor vs HHH at wrestlemania


Nah. Rollins was moving around just fine tonight. Finn vs HHH makes no sense at all.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought it was smart to have HHH destroy him.. I also love that he didn't call out Joe or Owens, he just got back in the ring and beat the shit out of seth by himself..

It really makes rollins look way over his head with this whole injury thing and will make it that much more special when he beats HHH at mania.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Nah, I doubt it. They have put way too much hype and work into the Hunter/Seth feud. It has gotten so many attention from the crowd and Seth is obviously not injured anymore. There is no way HHH would of been working his knee like that if it was in such horrible shape.


Pretty sure he was targetting the good knee, not the injured one. They probably just received news that Rollins will not make it to wrestlemania because of complications


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice appearance by socko tonight! :mark: Nice to see Foley retaliate as I was scared he was actually gonna walk away with a tail in between his legs. I did think it was gonna be Steph who got choked out but of course they wouldn't let that happen. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MisterK said:


> Pretty sure he was targetting the good knee, not the injured one. They probably just received news that Rollins will not make it to wrestlemania because of complications


No he was targeting the supposed injured leg with the brace on it, he hit it with the crutch. If he was so bad he couldn't make the match they'd just say so, they wouldn't have Rollins get in the ring and get beatdown even if it was targeting the good knee, it'd be too risky.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As I assumed from the start, the injury was real but not as bad as expected and they were just playing it up for the sake of the story.

HYPE :mark:


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> No he was targeting the supposed injured leg with the brace on it, he hit it with the crutch.


he wore the brace on the good leg then. theres no way he can be back in action so soon. hes getting written off, i can see it from miles away


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol at the usual suspects bitching about HHH. That segment was damn near flawless on every level. People complained that Hunter's heel tactics have gotten him cheers and that he wants nothing more than to put himself over the last couple of years, then he basically just launched Rollins into the stratosphere tonight by doing what he does best. Playing the heel. Not to mention we all know Hunter is going to do the job at Mania, so what the hell are some of you complaining about?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MisterK said:


> he wore the brace on the good leg then. theres no way he can be back in action so soon. hes getting written off, i can see it from miles away


No he didn't, it was his right knee that got injured, and the brace was on the right knee.

Heres the proof

















He's hyper extending the right knee with that submission, the sole focus is on his bad knee.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

MisterK said:


> he wore the brace on the good leg then. theres no way he can be back in action so soon. hes getting written off, i can see it from miles away


He's going to be wrestling at Mania. WWE has invested way too much time and money into this feud for it just to get written off. Look how the crowd reacted.

HHH Vs Rollins has been in the works for over a year at this point.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> He's going to be wrestling at Mania. WWE has invested way too much time and money into this feud for it just to get written off. Look how the crowd reacted.
> 
> HHH Vs Rollins has been in the works for over a year at this point.


Maybe a tag team match or a segment, but not a 1 on 1 match. They would've had Rollins come out on top this week, and Triple H next week if they were set on a match. This was to set up a tag team match


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

MisterK said:


> Maybe a tag team match or a segment, but not a 1 on 1 match. They would've had Rollins come out on top this week, and Triple H next week if they were set on a match. This was to set up a tag team match


Seth going over Triple H in a tag match does so little for his star power compared to if it he beats him One on One.

I know you are saying a Tag Match because of Seth possibly still being in bad shape, and that would make sense, but I think he's healthy enough.

The way Seth moved in there tonight. He looked very agile and did not look like an injured man.

If it was going to be a Tag Match... I think we would of seen Joe come down and get involved and Balor too.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

"THE REASON I LOVE BUILDING NEW TALENT, IS BECAUSE IM SICK OF SEEING OLD WASHED-UP HASBEENS LIKE YOU" :HHH as he plans the biggest ppv match between Lesnar and Champion Goldberg who can't even wrestle longer than 4 minutes


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Seth going over Triple H in a tag match does so little for his star power compared to if it he beats him One on One.
> 
> I know you are saying a Tag Match because of Seth possibly still being in bad shape, and that would make sense, but I think he's healthy enough.
> 
> ...


I really hope I'm wrong, but the way they booked this Raw left a strange taste in my mouth.

If they were truly set on Rollins vs Triple H, they would've had Rollins come out on top to confirm that he will wrestle him at WrestleMania, and then have Triple H get the upper hand next week. Instead, they had Triple H target Rollins knee


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

MisterK said:


> Maybe a tag team match or a segment, but not a 1 on 1 match. They would've had Rollins come out on top this week, and Triple H next week if they were set on a match. This was to set up a tag team match


What are you talking about dude?

It's very obvious Seth's knee is fine, WWE wouldn't be allowed nor would they want to put a star who is hurt, in the ring taking shots to the same knee.

Just would never happen, end of story.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MisterK said:


> I really hope I'm wrong, but the way they booked this Raw left a strange taste in my mouth.
> 
> If they were truly set on Rollins vs Triple H, they would've had Rollins come out on top to confirm that he will wrestle him at WrestleMania, and then have Triple H get the upper hand next week. Instead, they had Triple H target Rollins knee


What was odd about it? Rollins has to overcome an obstacle in Triple H and he'll do that at Mania. This allowed them to rekindle the feud and give Triple H heat and get Rollins over. If they hadn't done the bit where Triple H went for the knee the segment wouldn't have been as effective.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

MisterK said:


> I really hope I'm wrong, but the way they booked this Raw left a strange taste in my mouth.
> 
> If they were truly set on Rollins vs Triple H, they would've had Rollins come out on top to confirm that he will wrestle him at WrestleMania, and then have Triple H get the upper hand next week. Instead, they had Triple H target Rollins knee


Yeah, you make some good points actually. Seth was down and out (playing it up like he was injured again).

I just think a One on One would make way more sense. With the hype, the feud Seth has with both Hunter and Steph. It would take away from it all if Joe and Balor were involved. But i guess we will get a better idea soon.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That crowd reaction for Rollins though...sooooo good!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Robbyfude said:


> "THE REASON I LOVE BUILDING NEW TALENT, IS BECAUSE IM SICK OF SEEING OLD WASHED-UP HASBEENS LIKE YOU" :HHH as he plans the biggest ppv match between Lesnar and Champion Goldberg who can't even wrestle longer than 4 minutes


I don't think it's fair to say that is triple h's plan. For all we know that could be all vince.. I wouldn't doubt if HHH would have rather had one of his nxt pet projects (Owens) be champion and in the ME of mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MisterK said:


> I really hope I'm wrong, but the way they booked this Raw left a strange taste in my mouth.
> 
> If they were truly set on Rollins vs Triple H, they would've had Rollins come out on top to confirm that he will wrestle him at WrestleMania, and then have Triple H get the upper hand next week. Instead, they had Triple H target Rollins knee


We still got a little over 2 weeks til WM, just cause Triple H got the upperhand here doesn't mean anything, if anything they just gonna milk Rollins being injured until the final week before WM where he shows us he's truly 100% and the match is happening. I sense they really don't want Rollins to get the upperhand on Trips until the match at WM where it will feel so much more special.

As others have said, no way would they allow Rollins to get in the ring and have his bad knee targeted if he was seriously hurt.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So I decided on a AJ Styles shirt.  I'm ready for Mania!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just rewatched the segment, the show closing with Triple H getting nuclear heat was great. They did things right with this segment. Next week I imagine Rollins will come out to cut a promo probably confirming that he will be at Mania and officially setting up the match. Then they could do a brawl on the go home show with both getting separated as opposed to one of them standing tall.

Should be good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips/Foley promo made me mark like a damn child. GOAT chemistry even after all this time. :mark:

Socko! :mark:

ROLLINS!!! :mark:

DAT FUCKING FIGHT!!! :mark: :mark:

Brilliant stuff. I really want a face to face promo between HHH & Rollins. It's the one thing that will tip this over the edge imo but shit, this program has had about 3 proper segments and every single one of them has been money. 

Thank you Seth, Foley, Steph & HHH for actually reminding Wrestlemania is in 3 weeks. 

Taker/Roman is laughable. So phony lol. Who cares. 

KO/Jericho still ticking along nicely. 

Raw's top 2 programs in my mind are KO/Jericho and HHH/Rollins by a country mile. I couldn't give a single fuck about Reigns/Taker or Goldberg/Lesnar. The good stuff on Raw is knocking it out of the park nearly every week. The rest can go fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, props to WWE for ONCE not advertising that HBK and Rollins were going to be on Raw tonight. It was spectacular to not get one, but TWO legitimate surprises on the same show. And, it paid off, as well, because both guys got HUGE pops with HUGE chants for their names, as well. Who knows if those two stellar crowd reactions take place if both appearances are advertised by WWE going into Raw.

Also, props to WWE for not letting their appearances get out to the dirt-sheets for once, as well. I don't know how they did it, but it's much better this way for the pure unexpectedness factor. Please do it this way from now on, WWE.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins after HHH's attack


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the Seth/Trips stuff actually helped me to forget that I'm gonna have to suffer Goldberg vs Brock at Mania as well for awhile there :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think the Seth/Trips stuff actually helped me to forget that I'm gonna have to suffer Goldberg vs Brock at Mania as well for awhile there :lol


Goldberg/Lesnar is like the program I am the least interested in honestly. I really don't care one bit about the match or feud for that matter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Goldberg/Lesnar is like the program I am the least interested in honestly. I really don't care one bit about the match or feud for that matter.


Same here. Literally everything else has some interest in it, Goldberg vs Brock has nothing. It ranks way at the bottom for my most anticipated matches of Mania. Seth/Trips is #1, Dean/Corbin when they finally confirm it is #2, Roman vs Taker is #3.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Same here. Literally everything else has some interest in it, Goldberg vs Brock has nothing. It ranks way at the bottom for my most anticipated matches of Mania. Seth/Trips is #1, Dean/Corbin when they finally confirm it is #2, Roman vs Taker is #3.


Yeah the sad thing is that Goldberg/Lesnar will be main eventing. Sigh. Yeah for me in terms of interests it is Rollins/Triple H, Reigns/Taker and something between Owens/Jericho and Ambrose/Corbin as a distant third. I am a bit bummed with Ambrose's match because my ideal was for him to have a match with Cena and so having all three Shield members have their passing of the torch moment of sorts at the same Mania and also Ambrose winning the WWE title at Mania to complete the Shield triad (Rollins 2015, Reigns 2016, Ambrose 2017) but alas it was not meant to be.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think the Seth/Trips stuff actually helped me to forget that I'm gonna have to suffer Goldberg vs Brock at Mania as well for awhile there :lol


Well luckily Goldberg vs Lesnar will be a short match :lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well luckily Goldberg vs Lesnar will be a short match :lol


AND the last one. So you can leave earlier.


----------



## JobberHuski (Mar 14, 2017)

guys watch seth rollins attacking triple H:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah the Lesnar vs Goldberg match isn't that appealing, for one we've already seen it 2 times now so this will make 3, so its nothing new. For another we know for a fucking fact Lesnar is winning, no way they have him lose all 3 matches to Goldberg like a bitch. Also when Brock does have the belt we got to look forward to yet again having a champion who no shows Raw and ppvs for months on end, and we'll be getting filler tag matches and shit main eventing ppvs again.

So theres really no reason to be excited for their match, neither guy will be doing anyone any favors holding the title.

Plus we all know its gonna be Boring fucking Reigns who beats Brock and takes the belt so theres that to look forward to...yay. Everything about this match makes me dread the future.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HHH once again shows why he is the best at what he does 

GOAT HEEL


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lesnar and Bill ain't happening because it we'll be a good Match. It won't :lol. Just go watch their 2004 match ha. But it we'll draw. They are very big names. No on the main roster is a draw for this mania anyway. Tbh if Seth and Hhh are wrestling I'll have them just before the main event that is Wyatt Orton. Have a swerve Brock Goldberg go early. We know it's Brock Roman after Mania. So nothing about B and G we'll offer anything. I would have no problem with this match tbh. If it wasn't for the title. The fact Bill is holding it going into Mania. Is an absolute joke. Look at SD vet Orton v Champ Wyatt. They got it right. Pushing the future. I'm not surprised Raw don't have Bruno Sammuritino v Bob Backlund for the Universal Title :lol. Bliss v The World and Wyatt V Orton > Sasha v Bayley v Charlotte and Brock Goldberg. Seth Rollins and HHH is this whole Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah the Lesnar vs Goldberg match isn't that appealing, for one we've already seen it 2 times now so this will make 3, so its nothing new.


Lol one match was 15 years ago and the other was a teaser / squash to build for this one. Considering everyone else on Raw usually has 50 matches with each other before their PPV matches, I'd say this is easily one of the freshest rivalries.

Not that it's one that I'm super keen on, but it's certainly "fresh" for WWE programming.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Goldberg vs Lesnar has definitely outstayed its welcome. Its not doing anything for me. Skipped Heyman's promo after the first minute of listening.. I'm pretty sure the rest of it was the paraphrased version of the same promo he has been doing for 3 years now. 

Reigns/HBK confrontation was good. Reigns came off as a heel as he should. HBK looked like a fool but doesn't matter as its not about him anymore.

Steph/Mick/Triple H promo was gold. I have not liked this new Foley ever since he became Steph's bitch but this segment and esp. Triple H's amazing promo put me on Foley's corner. Great heel work by Triple H, I wish the heels would learn a thing or two from HHH. The whole thing was set up to be cheering for Rollins and it definitely worked. 

Thats how you book a babyface and not have him repeat the same old lined every week like Seth had been doing before he was reinjured. Props to WWE for taking Rollins injury and using it correctly.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

eNDING SEGMENT WAS ABSOLUTELY FUCKING SPECTACULAR GODDAMN IT WAS INSAAANNNEEEEEEEEE. NEXT LEVEL SHIT. MOMENT OF SETH'S CAREER IMO. THAT POP WAS MONSTOROUS. SOZ FOR THE ENDLESS CAPS BUT SETH/HHH IS JUST FUCKING HYPE MAN! COULDN'T BE MORE RELIEVED IT'S BACK ON. 

On the other hand, couldn't care less about Brock/Goldberg, fuck them both, and fuck Heyman too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman staying in that picture :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

HHH delivers again. What's new? Now time for all you guys slobbing his knob in this thread to go diss him in every other thread like I know you do.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The RainMaker said:


> HHH delivers again. What's new? Now time for all you guys slobbing his knob in this thread to go diss him in every other thread like I know you do.


He does do alot of things I dont agree with, but that doesn't mean I cant appreciate the guy for a great heel he is. You dont have to be a die-hard fan or a bitter hater.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Raw without Jericho is going to be dire. This show is going to miss him something fierce.


Raw without Chris Jeric-old is going to be much better, his stupid and childish segments are funny at all, we won't have to see his slow, boring and lethargic matches, plus he gasses out in less than 5 minutes....

I hope Jeric-old retires after Wrestlemania


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Raw without Chris Jeric-old is going to be much better, his stupid and childish segments are funny at all, we won't have to see his slow, boring and lethargic matches, plus he gasses out in less than 5 minutes....
> 
> I hope Jeric-old retires after Wrestlemania


I'm one of the biggest Jericho fans there is. I've been following him since he was in ECW, and he pretty much single handedly drove me to watch WCW. With that being said, I'm not really into the current incarnation either.

He really isn't very exciting in ring any longer, and it's hard to take him as a serious threat. But, he is still incredibly entertaining on the mic, despite it being a comedy shtick.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Strowman staying in that picture :mark: :mark: :mark:


I just saw that he's facing Reigns next week. What do you think is happening :mj

Just watched the end segment and :clap. Rollins came out and got a huge pop, probably most face that night. Was smart to have Trips get the better of him so we still have questions the next 2 weeks. Don't think they'd debut a new shirt for him and not have the match at Mania. Feud has really picked up, hopefully don't drop off.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> I just saw that he's facing Reigns next week. What do you think is happening :mj
> 
> Just watched the end segment and :clap. Rollins came out and got a huge pop, probably most face that night. Was smart to have Trips get the better of him so we still have questions the next 2 weeks. Don't think they'd debut a new shirt for him and not have the match at Mania. Feud has really picked up, hopefully don't drop off.


Almost certainly the finish they should have gone with at Fast Lane and that being a no contest. 

Would be the perfect opportunity for Undertaker to show up though.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great segment to end the show. So fucking happy that Seth is back! Great work by all involved. 

The other thing that really stood out was Owen's promo. I'm a huge fan and he legit is making me hate him. Smug, lying, sack of shit. I love it! 

Oh also my girl Baena with that face turn and even some fans?! :mark:


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

I did a little experiment last night. I logged out of this forum, switched my Twitter off and just watched Raw, same way I did when I was a ten year old boy, and it was great. I forgot all about the backstage politics, all about not getting the mania card I wanted and just watched, and allowed myself to be entertained. I should try it more often!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rollins finishing off HHH with a curbstomp at WM would be rather sweet tbh.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> I did a little experiment last night. I logged out of this forum, switched my Twitter off and just watched Raw, same way I did when I was a ten year old boy, and it was great. I forgot all about the backstage politics, all about not getting the mania card I wanted and just watched, and allowed myself to be entertained. I should try it more often!


That's how I watch it most weeks (and I wait an hour so I can fast forward and watch it in 2 hours or less). Much easier to watch!

The online negativity isn't unique to wrestling either, it happens with all sports forums, video game forums, TV show forums - everything.

I wonder what truly causes hate across all forms of online content. It's an ugly social phenomenon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great selling from Reigns here...












 Click Above to Play ⇧


Damn.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> I did a little experiment last night. I logged out of this forum, switched my Twitter off and just watched Raw, same way I did when I was a ten year old boy, and it was great. I forgot all about the backstage politics, all about not getting the mania card I wanted and just watched, and allowed myself to be entertained. I should try it more often!


Must be nice to be able to enjoy your favorite performers without worrying about what some idiot troll might think about their performance.

I should give it a shot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins' reaction last night.

:banderas

What a fucking pop. That's like a pop from yesteryear when crowds were alive. That segment was the best segment of anything WWE produced thus far this year.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

ROLLINS :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was Owens on Raw last night? If he was, I can't remember anything he did.

:hmm:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Almost certainly the finish they should have gone with at Fast Lane and that being a no contest.
> 
> Would be the perfect opportunity for Undertaker to show up though.


Would you be shocked if Reigns destroyed Braun to show that he isn't afraid of Undertaker?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Iron Man said:


> Would you be shocked if Reigns destroyed Braun to show that he isn't afraid of Undertaker?


I would be surprised if this is not what happens actually...

It was a great run :braun :mj2

Sorry, I have to wait and see how it plays out :bosque


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> That's how I watch it most weeks (and I wait an hour so I can fast forward and watch it in 2 hours or less). Much easier to watch!
> 
> The online negativity isn't unique to wrestling either, it happens with all sports forums, video game forums, TV show forums - everything.
> 
> I wonder what truly causes hate across all forms of online content. It's an ugly social phenomenon.


It's an ironic truth to fandoms and forums. I have a little saying: "One of the quickest ways to start liking something less is to meet other fans of what you like."


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins helping save the end of Raw last night :banderas



ShowStopper said:


> Was Owens on Raw last night? If he was, I can't remember anything he did.
> 
> :hmm:


Yea, he was. Kevin Owens cut a short promo (with the arena darkened again) before his match. He emphasized that he will take away the United States title away from his owner at WM 33 just like the Uniiversal title was stolen from him at Fast Lane. Owens also declared that he'll bring in the Tears of Jericho at Orlando and that Jericho will "Cry it Out Mannnn" before he finished his promo by introducing the Destroyer, Samoa Joe.

They also shortly had a Kevin Owens/Samoa Joe vs Sami Zayn/Chris Jericho match, which quickly ended in a DQ once the referee lost control of the action. The heels ended up beating down the faces post-match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Great selling from Reigns here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also loved the fucking speed Braun shown mowing Reigns down. No doubt Roman took a damn good bump there too.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Must be nice to be able to enjoy your favorite performers without worrying about what some idiot troll might think about their performance.
> 
> I should give it a shot.


Don't look at the rumors either. I am not sure if they said HBK was appearing last night or HHH or Rollins but it was amazing to see them come out when it was unexpected. 

I was waiting for Rollins to come out but once again I never read any rumors so I wasn't sure what to think. It's awesome!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Would you be shocked if Reigns destroyed Braun to show that he isn't afraid of Undertaker?


Id be very surprised. 

Shocked? Knowing this company to destroy one of its bright talents to make someone who doesn't need to look strong, look strong, I wouldn't be shocked.



Dolorian said:


> Great selling from Reigns here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Strowman is an animal. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

Stroman killed mah boy Reignz. :mj2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rollins & Strowman :mark:

Rest of the Episode (N)


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Hbk showing up :banderas

Jericho & Kevin promos :banderas

Dana & Charlotte turning on each other :banderas

Rollins & Trips fighting :banderas

Amazing episode, if you hate on it then foh fr

Oh and can't wait for evil Emma :trips5


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> That Rollins' reaction last night.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> What a fucking pop. That's like a pop from yesteryear when crowds were alive. That segment was the best segment of anything WWE produced thus far this year.


You already forget Rollins at NXT Takeover :Rollins2
But that segment was great, many worry HHH will get cheered like he was last year but he got huge heat for the beatdown. Interested to see what they do the next few weeks.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Great selling from Reigns here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Erik. said:


> :lol


And here is a reenactment of Roman’s fall:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was a nasty bump Roman took. Man knows how to bump


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, and that's a steel ramp too, definitely not fun to fall on. Good thing he still wears that vest lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I admit, I did smile and shout out at Rollins throwing his crutches to the ground and just storming in the ring.

The Socko moment already had me :mark:ing out as it was and Foley was great in that final segment too tbh. I take it he is fired now tho lol.

Strowman was like a speeding bulldozer running into Reigns and that bump that Reigns took was nasty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> You already forget Rollins at NXT Takeover :Rollins2
> But that segment was great, many worry HHH will get cheered like he was last year but he got huge heat for the beatdown. Interested to see what they do the next few weeks.


I didn't forget NXT. This one was more impressive because it was in a bigger arena. NXT shows take place in much smaller venues. Although, Rollins getting the NXT fans to boo HHH was quite impressive.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I didn't forget NXT. This one was more impressive because it was in a bigger arena. NXT shows take place in much smaller venues. Although, Rollins getting the NXT fans to boo HHH was quite impressive.


Freeman coliseum where NXT San Antonio was held isn't a small arena. Venue has hosted a number of ppvs e.g 'This Tuesday in Texas' and Survivor Series 1994.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> Freeman coliseum where NXT San Antonio was held isn't a small arena. Venue has hosted a number of ppvs e.g 'This Tuesday in Texas' and Survivor Series 1994.


Oh, really? Cool. Even more impressive, then. Either way, his reaction last night was every bit as good as his NXT reaction. Both were great reactions.

EDIT: According to Wiki, Freeman holds 11,700 for wrestling and Joe Louis (last nights show) holds over 20,000. So, yeah, it was smaller at NXT.
@validreasoning


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Reigns is a damn heat magnet. If he keeps cuttin' promo's like that the office has no choice but to turn him heel. I also like Shawn took a more serious tone to sell the legitimacy of the Phenom.

Hunter was at his heelish best, Foley stepped up and the brawl with Rollins was perfect to add even more fuel to the fire that is this feud.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Bazinga said:


> Reigns is a damn heat magnet. If he keeps cuttin' promo's like that the office has no choice but to turn him heel. I also like Shawn took a more serious tone to sell the legitimacy of the Phenom.
> 
> Hunter was at his heelish best, Foley stepped up and the brawl with Rollins was perfect to add even more fuel to the fire that is this feud.


Implying Reigns will be better on mic if he turns heel lol.

His promos don't even annoy me like Bayley's & Sasha's promos do, Reigns' are just so bad that it's funny now, I actually did laugh a lot during the last one.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

JafarMustDie said:


> Implying Reigns will be better on mic if he turns heel lol.
> 
> His promos don't even annoy me like Bayley's & Sasha's promos do, Reigns' are just so bad that it's funny now, I actually did laugh a lot during the last one.



No. He kept it short, sweet and to the point, exactly what he should be doing.

Nobody on the current roster could make 'sufferin succotash' work, not even your well renowned indy talents such as Owens, Ambrose, AJ etc.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Bazinga said:


> No. He kept it short, sweet and to the point, exactly what he should be doing.
> 
> Nobody on the current roster could make 'sufferin succotash' work, not even your well renowned indy talents such as Owens, Ambrose, AJ etc.


Lmao... Yeah he should keep it short, cuz people might actually fall asleep if he makes it longer. 

I've never heard of "suffering succotash" before, but I just looked it up and I think the guys you named could be better at it than Roman, since they're also better than him at everything else.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

JafarMustDie said:


> Lmao... Yeah he should keep it short, cuz people might actually fall asleep if he makes it longer.
> 
> I've never heard of "suffering succotash" before, but I just looked it up and I think the guys you named could be better at it than Roman, since they're also better than him at everything else.



Roman's segments wake me up after the guy on your sig puts me to sleep.

Just because Owens talks really slowly and then shouts, it doesn't mean he can cut a promo. 
Just because Owens spams countless moves in every match, it doesn't mean he's a better wrestler.

Put Reigns up against anyone and he looks like a threat. Put Owens up against anyone and he looks like he just won a competition off of the back of a cereal box.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Bazinga said:


> Roman's segments wake me up after the guy on your sig puts me to sleep.
> 
> Just because Owens talks really slowly and then shouts, it doesn't mean he can cut a promo.
> Just because Owens spams countless moves in every match, it doesn't mean he's a better wrestler.
> ...


Owens' worst promo is better than Reigns' best. 

You're talking about spamming moves when Roman only has 3 moves... You can't be serious right now lmao. 

Kevin always dominates Roman every time they go against each other; Royal Rumble match for example. 

Reigns wishes he could cut a promo as good as this:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Where was Oldberg? Also LOL @ that tag team no 1 contender's match they don't even try anymore fpalm

Btw did Mick Foley get fired (kayfabewise) by HHH or will we see him next week again?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :mase at that twist.
> 
> Oh wow, @THE HAITCH is on TV to bury that cuck Foley. :trips2


Seeing that the Mania season is near...

The Haitch is on burial mode, so everyone must fear...

Another young career will suffer its death..

When The Haitch buries that crippled tiny peepee Seth.

:trips2


----------

